# OUR DREAM COME TRUE !!!



## Jo

Hi Everyone

Some of you might remember last year was very sad with our surrogate (our fantastic sister in law) getting pregnant for us, and then sadly having a ruptured ectopic, we were devastated that we had put Caroline through all of that for us, but she is such a wonderful lady that she took it in her stride saying she wanted to do it for us.

After last years devastating news we thought our dream was over, but Caroline had other ideas, she was in the high dependency unit after the ruptured ectopic telling me she still didn't want to give up until she had given us a child, but we said we wouldn't put her through anymore.

Some of you know how Paul and myself have wanted to have a child of our own for so long, you all know how hard we have tried, how many knock backs we have had, and you also know that we aren't happy with not being a mummy and daddy.

The one thing I wanted to see in my life was Paul holding our baby, for our child to call me mummy, to call Paul daddy, and for us to be a family.

She told us she wouldn't go on about it, but that she would be there for the next 3 years if we needed her, until her children were at full time school.
She mentioned it every so often and she really meant every word.

Anyway to the point, the reason I am writing all this, is to announce that our dreams look like they are coming true !!!

We are PREGNANT !!!!!

Our dear SIL is having our baby !!!




























We can't begin to thank Caroline for what she is doing for us, she is giving us our world , we never thought we would be saying we are going to be parents, its all down to Caroline, she is one hell of a remarkable, special lady that means so much to us  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that is fantastic news Jo - congratulations xxx


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Jo  

I have followed your journey all the way through and to read this is fantastic news!
It has bought a tear to my eye  
I am so pleased to read that pauls and your dreams are coming true!  

The scan picture is so beautiful  

YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY!  

I will look forward to sharing this journey with you both and feel priviliged to be able to!
Love 
Liz x x x x


----------



## Amandajb

I think this is the best news ever!  You deserve this so much, I   that your wonderful, wonderful SIL has an uneventful pregnancy. 

How far along are you?  When are you due? So many questions....!


Sending many      and     to you all.

Oh, and a few  

You all take care



Amanda


----------



## Myra

Hugh congratulations to you all, what a wonderful story and what a remarkable women your SIL is, i wish all of you all the luck in the world  

Have a fab pg and hope that you all enjoy every minute of it, great piccies

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone, we have been to scared to say anything, but we have had the 12 week scan and everything looks wonderful, we saw arms, legs, nose, well everything 

We are now just over 13 weeks  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## REC

Aww Jo & Paul!!

Am so blooming chuffed for you sweeties!!

I'm soooooooooooooo happy for you!

No more boyband concerts for you Jo!!  

love

Roz
xx


----------



## Jo

REC said:


> No more boyband concerts for you Jo!!


WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   , it can come with me, it will love Westlife, who wouldn't


----------



## professor waffle

So chuffed for you hon, enjoy being pg!


----------



## Jayne

You already know my thoughts on this .......

[fly]   WOOOHOO   [/fly]

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

that is great news been following your story.  Congratulations


----------



## Cuthbert

Congratulations, Jo and Paul - that's the most fantastic news!

Jules


----------



## REC

Jo said:


> REC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more boyband concerts for you Jo!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   , it can come with me, it will love Westlife, who wouldn't
Click to expand...

I'll come with you & let Paul babysit!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww Jo and Paul I'm so so happy for you all! What lovely news for me to come back to  

Congratulations pet xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi Jo

I remember reading your sad story of when your SIL had the ectopic
and to read this amazing news is just wonderful
many many congratulations to you both  
im so happy for you 

love Danni x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Oh my god Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This cant be real! ?  

Oh my god I am over the moon for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

OMG, OMG


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh .... Jo  ........ I don't know wheathr to PM or post here 

I can't even see the keyboard because I am crying 

OMG I am so happy 


T xx


----------



## Jo

thats how we have been feeling, we only told our parents on Sunday  , just because we have been so scared, but going to enjoy it now 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja**

OH MY GOD YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY AND DADDY !!!!!!! 

I just can't believe this - I am absolutly over the moon - I just want to scream Jo is going to be a mummy out the door but don't think my neighbours would appreciate it !!!! 

OH MY GAWD !!!!

T xx


----------



## Hun

What truly amazing and wonderful news   

Praying that this all works out xxxxxxxxxxxxx

You SIL is an angel, and it couldn't have happened to nicer people xxxxx

Hun xx


----------



## Bekie

OMG Jo - What wonderful news... i am so so happy for you.  I'm crying its so wonderful     I cant begin to imagine how good you guys are feeling   

Also we can almost be due date buddies   

Bekie


----------



## SuziT

congratulations, you so deserve this

take care

xx


----------



## Shabba

Not sure if you remember me, but i shouted you on at the Great South run last year (v large pg woman with funny hat on   )
Anyway, just so happy to read this news    

You've all been through so much and now your dream is coming true.

Well done to you all

Sharon x


----------



## Guest

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

You are such a selfless couple and truly truly deserve this. I'm struggling to see through the tears you have made my day. A baby couldn't wish for more special parents

Your SIL is a very special lady.

Hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Sending loads of love

Donna x


----------



## Pilchardcat

It's fan~dabby~tastic news isn't it! 

One awsome sight your positive stick and your babies scan photo's....just amazing 

You know how chuffed we all are for you
Love from us all
Amanda & Co xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Speechless and very very very happy for you all...

Wow......dreams really do come true 

Much love indeed, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Dee

Ain't that the best ticker ever!


----------



## Damelottie

OMG    

I couldn't be more thrilled for you both.

Lots of love

Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thank everyone  !!!

Aww thanks Elaine, and thank Dougie, Paul keeps telling me he is eating for 2 , and he will have to change as he is going to be a responsible father , think he might drive me mad for the next 5 months


----------



## keemjay

oh my goodness what fabulous news    
CONGRATULATIONS, you guys deserve this so much  
kj x


----------



## Blu

Jo
I followed your story last year - this is so amazing to hear - congratulations.

Wishing Caroline an easy few months to come.

Blu


----------



## Candy

What amazing news, over the moon for you all xxx


----------



## *looby*

Dee said:


> Ain't that the best ticker ever!


Isnt it Just  

Jo & Paul,

Really cant put into words how chuffed i am for you   Cant wait to tell Kate in the morning  

All Our Love 
xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Jo really chuffed for you both
lol
Lou
xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Have Pm'd you Jo
Its full of Oh my gods etc.
Fantastic news, so so so so happy for you. Dreams do come true.
Lots of Love
Amanda
xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Just had a really dizzy 'Amanda' momment-

Was thinking you won't be able to do the run now  

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

That's the best news ever!!

Congratulations Jo and Paul I'm thrilled for you!

Axxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## Martha Moo

Jo and Paul

OMG 

I am so so very happy for you both

such fantastic news to read 


   happy tears how fantastic 

Love to you all
Em, Ian and Zacharyxx


----------



## LoisLane

Jo!

What fab news  !  What a wonderful sis-in-law woo hoo!

Really bought a big smile to my face  .

Louj


----------



## ~ Chux ~

That is fantastic news!!! I am soooooooooooooo pleased to read this and am loving the ticker!

Chux xx


----------



## brownowl23

jpo  That is such fabulous news. I hope the next few months go smoothly for you


----------



## Marielou

Oh Jo, oh Paul, that is the most fantastic news!


Oh, I have tears in my eyes, OMG how gorgeous is that scan piccie?!!!  You cheeky things, keeping it quiet for so long!

Thrilled, thrilled, thrilled for you!

Marie xxx


----------



## *Kim*

​


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Oh Jo and Paul

I am sat here with very very happy tears for you both

Caroline- you are very special for doing this

Love and hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What amazing News to read, *Jo & Paul * the joy is leaping out of your post!

Caroline I Just want to say how amazing you are for doing this for a special couple
and to wish you well    

~Dizzi~ ​


----------



## carole

WOW !!!!

I have also followed your story (almost) from the beginning Jo and Paul and I am SO happy for you both. Your baby is going to be the luckiest baby in the world to have the two of you as his or her mummy and daddy. I still remember Paul's post about his own dad    I am honoured to have met you and to have followed your story to such a fantastic ending (and beginning)


----------



## struthie

Oh that is just the best news!


----------



## Fidget

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
    ​
Such amazing fantastic news 

So so pleased for you all to see such happy news

Lots of love

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## Tweetiepie

Congratulations to all three of you!


----------



## Mummytoone

Just had to come on again and say, Oh my, I am just sooooooo pleased for you! I just cant tell you!

Woke up in the night and thought of you, ohhhh wonder if it will be a boy or a girl! Jo promise not to just post the news on the mod thread, we want to hear all the progress too!  

Just off to the farm with C, you will be doing that soon!  

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Lou x


----------



## Celia

Oh WOW what wonderful news!!

Many congratulations to you - what a wonderful SIL you have!! I've followed your story for the last 6 years and it is so wonderful to see this happy outcome!

Love Celia


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jo and Paul- I have read your news from time to time over the years and am so glad you hadn't given up. I don't know either of you but I'm sure from what I've read you're going to be fab parents. And enjoy every minute too!

We're going down the straight surrogacy route too so I will be watching your journey with great interest...  

CONGRATULATIONS!!!         
Giggly
xx


----------



## Suzie

I am still smiling and have happy happy   

You know how we all feel  this is what we have all been waiting for with you for so long! and now its coming true  

xx
Giggly  - Jo and Paul are two of the nicest people you will ever meet and I truly mean that


----------



## Bels

Jo and Paul,

I am so pleased for you both and the special lady Caroline.

Here's to a happy pregnancy!

Bels xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

OMG Jo, Thats fantastic news Hunny! I'm soo so happy for you and Paul!! 
I have tears in my eyes now and am going out in a minute....  

Aww am so excited Hun, This is the best news I've had in ages! 

     

Congratulations to you all!

Love and best wishes
Nicky, John, Becky & Adam x x x


----------



## Shellebell

*Ab-so-lute-lety-fan-dabby-dozey news* 
   
 or  

I am chuffed to bits for you Jo and Paul Xxx​


----------



## Siobhan1

Absolutely wonderful news!!

Congratulations!


----------



## MummytoKeira

Wow...sitting here with happy tears for you all


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh Jo !!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just fantastic and has made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so so happy for you both
xxxxxxx


----------



## lisabelle

WHEN YOU WISH UPON A STAR........DREAMS REALLY DO COME TRUE!!  

My lovely friend......your announcement was sooooo wonderful to read. I have got the biggest smile on my face, a spring in my step and a twinkle in my eye!!!! So happy! This is a truly inspirational post. you didn't give up, and my goodness you got there in the end! I wish you and Caroline a fabulous pregnancy, and you and Paul a very Happy ever after.


----------



## Jo

Thank you so much, all your messages are going to go into our little ones scrap book , I have already started writing a diary to them 

We have our next midwife appointment on 23rd Oct, so looking forward to hearing their heartbeat  .

There are so many amazing journeys we have read on here, we nearly gave up hope of ever being one of those, we are so so pleased we continued, but most of all are so thankful for having Caroline in our lives 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs CW

Jo and Paul that's just amazing fantastic fabulous news!    

What an incredible person Caroline is, and what a beautiful picture of your very very special baby!!!  

lots of love
Claire x


----------



## Dolphin01

CONGRATULATIONS 

You both deserve this....Best of luck

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Jo, I cant believe I am reading such good news!!! I have been following your journey for ages now and I cant be happier right now.... Even shed a tear of joy for you when I see your scan piccy...



Enjoy the rest of your journey!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo and Paul

Finally happy tears being shed this end for you guys. everyone struggles with IF but you both have been through so many battles but you've won the war!

Oh I don't know what to say but

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!​
Loads of love
Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese

Oh what fantastic news, weldone.

Nice to see your dreams are coming true

Cheese xx


----------



## Janis18

Jo & Paul what absolutely AMAZING news - congratulations to you all!!!!!
I am soo pleased to hear this, it's cheered me right up!!!
Jane
XXXXXX


----------



## Jaq

Jo, that's such brilliant news, I'm so, so pleased for you both, you so deserve to be a mummy and daddy  
And well done Caroline - a truly amazing lady.
Enjoy the rest of the pregnancy and enjoy being parents - the best job in the world  

Love Jaq


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone  

Can't believe we are 14 weeks on Monday, it is flying by so quickly !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne

Oh goodness, just look at that avatar of yours Jo  How utterly wonderful   Over a third of the way there now  

x


----------



## kezmac

excellent news!
so very well done!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Jo still beaming for you 
xxxx


----------



## REDHAY

Just the best news x x x x

What a fab SIL you have, so very lucky.  I cant believe you kept the whole thing so quiet, I wish you all a very healthy pregnancy x x

Hayley


----------



## mazv

OMG !!!! Jo, just noticed your ticker on the Charter VIP board and nearly fell off my chair     

Am absolutely thrilled for you and Paul  Caroline is an amazing woman  and I wish all three of you the very best over the coming months of your pregnancy. This baby is soooo loved and wanted and the whole of FF will be on tenterhooks waiting for the announcement  

Lots of love to you all
Maz x

( Nevermind a sweepstake on birth date and weight we need one on how many pages of replies your announcement thread will rack up   )


----------



## emmsy

Jo

I had to send a message as I have read your journey over the years and through it all you give so much love and support to the rest of us. I was so delighted to see your ticker, what a wonderful bond you have with Caroline, she is an amazing woman. The scan pictures are wonderful, absolutely beautiful, I feel very blessed that you are showing them to us. I wish you and Paul and of course Caroline all the love and best wishes for this wonderful miracle pregnancy and beyond      

Take care all of you  

Ems xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

how did i miss this  

well done you  didnt know any of this was happening.so happy for you both  


hayley


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone 

Our story from starting to try for our child until the present day is going to be in The Daily Mail on Thursday ( I think), in the femail part of the paper, I hope it comes out ok , it was very emotional for all of us to go through it all in our heads again   , but if our story gives hope to others then it is worth it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

OMG!!!!                               

What absolutely fantastic news!  Haven't logged on for ages and saw your ticker on another part of the site.  I remember your journey Jo from when I first joined the site. I am absolutely delighted for you....this couldn't happen to a nicer couple.  After all the heartache you have been through you so deserve this happy ending.  Many congratulations and best wishes to you Paul and your fab sister in law what a star.

Will be hooked to the site now following your progress. Love the pic of your lovely bubba
Congrats again I am so delighted by this news

Jane xxx


----------



## Allie K

Jo & Paul,

Wahey!! So,so pleased to see your news.  BRILLIANT!!  

Lots of Love

Allie K

xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks Allie, lovely to see you on here  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kas

Don't get on here very much these days, but just having a quick look through and have seen this.

Im Eggstatic   for you both, such wonderful news.  You so derserve this.  What a fantastic family you have, amazing!!
How many times have you flashed those scan pics  

Love
Karen XXXX


----------



## Mummytoone

My goodness Jo look at how the weeks are flying by!! 

Are you going to find out the gender or keep it for a nice suprise! Bet you want to get shopping!  

Can we see the bump soon?

Lou xx


----------



## Siobhan1

I missed buying the Mail on Thursday & can't find your story on the website, do you know if it's there? I'd love to have a read


----------



## LizzyM

I also looked on line for the story but was unable to find it  
Hope all is going well   

x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Sorry it didn't make this Thursday, I will let you know when it is due to go in, as she said she would let us know 

Lou, No, we are going to wait to find out what we are having, waited to long for that day, another few months is fine by us 

Can't believe we are nearly 15 weeks already !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LB

Dear Jo and Paul
 
I am so pleased that your dream is on its way to you both.
you deserve all the happiness that is coming your way - love to you all
can't wait to hear more!
you have made me such a happy woman today!
LB
X


----------



## crownmum

Hi Jo

I have only just seen this fab news!

Many congratulations!


----------



## nicky30

Jo and Paul

I have only just seen your news! I was browsing through the gallery and saw the scan pic and thought 'No, It can't be true!' and it was!!!! What truly wonderful news. I am over the moon for you both.

Huge congratulations. I can't wait to read all about the pregnancy, the arrival and all the wonderful years ahead.

Nicky xx


----------



## dakota

I too have only just seen your news (have ni idea how i missed it   )

Congratulations Jo and Paul

Nikki xx


----------



## Jo

Thank you both 

Caroline is suffering from SPD, she has had this in her last 2 pregnancies , I hate to think of her in lots of pain after what she is giving us, but what can we do ??, we have brought her on pelvic belt (its not arrived yet) , but she is amazing, just getting on with it.

Can't wait to see bubs again,but we will have to wait a few more weeks for that .

We are off to The Baby Show !!........... Can't believe I am saying that  , never thought we would go to The Baby Show !!!!.

Thanks again  

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Have fun at the baby show  

 to Caroline with the SPD hopefully the belt will come asap.
When is the next scan Jo? Its so exciting  

x x x


----------



## Jo

We don't get another scan until 23 weeks !!! seems such a long time away, but we can wait, so looking forward to seeing Charlie Brown (we have called it that, as it looked like Charlie Brown in its scan picture) 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Charlie Brown   i like that!
It will soon come round though but that is a long time to wait but it will be so worth it  

x x x


----------



## carole

Glad it's Charlie Brown and not Snoopy Jo


----------



## Jo

, he wouldn't have dared call it that


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww Jo this is all just so wondeful, am loving charlie brown, our surro had spd too, hope Caroline is able to rest a bit to ease the pain, your next scan wil soon come round, it just gets better and better, still on cloud 9 for you !
xx


----------



## Jo

Hi
Just to let know, we are now not going to be in The Daily Mail, missed it as I didn't want the interview done until after our 12 week scan, but The News of the World want it for their Christmas special  

Can't believe we are over 16 weeks already !!!  

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hoorraaayyyyyyyyy, your almost half way there Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hayleyS

So pleased that things are going so well for you Jo, sorry that Caroline is suffering from SPD, she really is such a special lady. 

Hayley x


----------



## *katie*

OMG I can't believe I've only just seen this!!  Am another one who's followed your journey...I am so thrilled that you and Paul are going to be parents!  So so many congratulations to you both!    And well done too, to Caroline, such a wonderful sil and friend   .

Love Katie xx


----------



## Jo

Thank you Katie  , we do feel very lucky to have Caroline in our lives  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

just logging on to look at that ticker, 17 weeks already!!!!!! Yipppeeeeee!  

xxx


----------



## Jo

I know   its mad  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

Our babies heartbeat was heard today, but we missed it !!!.
Caroline had an appointment with her consultant today, but she told us not to bother to go as it was just for her, and then they go and listen to the heartbeat  

At least we know everything is fine with our baby, and now I have just purchased a doppler I will be round Caroline's all the time, just listening, might have to tape it, otherwise think she will get fed up with me around there to often  

This is amazing, this is real, we are having a baby  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Guest

so fantastic that everything is going well!!!!

You dopplar away I'm sure Caroline will never get fed up of you listening in

Woo hoo your going to be a mummy and the baby is going to have so many 'aunties', so excited for you.

They say the best things come to those who wait !!!!!!!!!!

Love

Donna x


----------



## Mummytoone

Yes you are Jo you are really going to be a Mummy this time!!!

Yiiipppppeeeeeeeeeeeee

When can we start talking names! ? Jo you need to get yourself on that 2nd tri boad and talk prams, cots and everythinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...................................

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..........................  

xxx


----------



## Jo

, I might just do that Lou 
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Maybe we could have our own special thread where we can just talk Jo and Pauls baby purchases!  

I can give good advice on buggys and highchairs!

Any ideas yet?

x


----------



## Jo

Well, we do like the look of the Silver Cross 3D Pram System in Jet Sport , have had a little sneaky look


----------



## Mummytoone

awww going to have to have a look now! I highly recommend the Phil and Ted sport!    x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo,

Its lovely to see how everything is going! I am glad all is going well and that Caroline is ok  
On the buggy front I have the Silver Cross 3d in Cargo and i love it  

Sorry to butt in  

Love reading your updates  

Liz x x x


----------



## Jo

Yeah we liked that, but I want to be able to look at our baby, especially at first, and they told us we can't have the baby facing us in the Phil & Ted , so might have to get one of those later


----------



## Mummytoone

gawd, now you have got me started. Looks lovely Jo, what else can we talk about?

Boy.... girl.....?? I wonder, hey what was the heart rate!? x


----------



## Mummytoone

ah ok, yes I can understand that. Just do what Shelley and I do and buy lots, I have had 5   x


----------



## Jo

stop it, I don't know !!!

We are getting lots of scans though, as Caroline's babies were big, and Paul was a big baby, so one at 23, 28 and 34 weeks


----------



## Jo

Thanks Liz, glad you like yours  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Blu

Jo

I have a Phil & Teds and baby was facing me until old enough to sit up at about 5 months, you just turn the pod around to face you 

Blu


----------



## Jo

Ohhhhh They said you could do that with the old style but not the new ones, maybe they have got it wrong , might have to look into that 

x x x


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, get going with the dopplar and definitely do an audio of it!  Forever to remember as well!!!!

Oh you've got all the good stuff to come, fabby fabby fabby.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Blu

Jo - not sure about the P&T sport but apparently there are quite a few teething problems with the brand new P&T's so best to wait till they are ironed out. I don't see why you couldn't put baby facing you in a P&T sport though


----------



## sam

Jo,
i have logged on after flippin ages and your news has made my weekend!!!!  i cannot tell you how happy i am for you and Paul!
                   

Much Love
Samxxx
not sure you remember me but i was so grateful for the support you gave me years ago when we had miscarriages at the same time.....


----------



## Jo

Oh Sam, I do remember you 

Thanks for the message, can't believe we are nearly half way already  , its amazing !!

Take care and thanks again 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## sam

Still got grin on my face....Jason will wonder what is going on!!!!!

Your sister-in-law - what an amazing lady!  Need more people in the world like that!

so glad you are going to join the ranks of sleepless nights and pooey nappies - i love it!


----------



## Jo

thanks Sam, we can't wait !!!!


----------



## Mummytoone

wow fantastic to see Sam on here! My old IUI buddy from a million years ago xxx

Jo soooo have you made any purchases yet...............   get shopping Mummy! x


----------



## nostalgicsam

Jo almost halfway !!! :-D :-D :-D
xx


----------



## Jo

I know, its going so fast, can't believe it !!!


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe I have been away for so long and not known your news - MASSIVE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS  

I am absolutely thrilled for you - you so deserve this 

Love Jennifer xx


----------



## Jo

Aww thank you Jennifer , we are so excited, and so scared !!  .

Caroline has just phoned to say that our baby is so active  , going to try out the doppler on Weds, can't wait , mind you saying that, I tried it out on my own heart the other day, and can only just hear mine, so might not hear our babies but we will have a good try  

We have been looking at prams etc (god feels so odd saying that after so long of wanting to say it , we have chosen a Silver Cross 3D jet sport pram , it is lovely 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Jo,

Great choice of pram  
OOO i hope you hear bubs heartbeat, its all so exciting  
I cant belive your nearly 20 weeks   it is flying past!

Have you felt bubs kicking yet?

Liz x x


----------



## Jo

No, but I will be having a good feel on Weds  , poor Caroline will be fed up of me by the end of this pregnancy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Of course she wont  

x x


----------



## Jo

I think we heard the babys  beat last night, kept moving though  but I am sure it was heard, it was amazing feeling hearing it 

Caroline is doing really well, can't believe she is doing this for us still , not sure I will believe until the baby is in our arms  

Might have another go over the weekend 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Fab news Jo - so happy for you both


----------



## lisabelle

I have been with and without pc over the last few weeks. Been eager to get on here to see how your journey is progressing. Read 
the last few pages with the biggest smile on my face  

So happy for you Jo....oh and the shopping trip for the pram...wot a momentous day   Good choice of pram  

My sister is 40 in December and Evie is treating her to a day at the spa....pampering like she's never been pampered!!!  Evie is 2 in January and Jo everyday as a Mum just gets better and better.  You have so much to look forward to.  Caroline is making herself an Aunty and you a Mum......wot a woman....a true angel!

Well keep us updated with every movement, sound, appointment, purchase    

I want to know it all

Love to all and please give Caroline's (and yours) bump a little rub from me  

Lisa xx


----------



## Laine

Dear Jo & Paul,

Wow!  I can't believe I missed your fantastic news  

CONGRATULATIONS !!!

Love Laine xxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone 

We have had Caroline and my brother's children for the weekend , they are both fast asleep upstairs as I type, we went to the beach today, and had a rather windy walk  , had lunch then drove home and got a DVD out 

Can't wait for our next scan, we are counting the days now , Caroline says he/she is moving so much, was giving her some right pokes in the night .

We are still amazed how anyone wanted to do this for us, she is truely an angel, we only ever wish the best for her 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Jo,
I am so excited to read your posts, it is lovely to see you all so excited and happy.Just brilliant!

And especially for me, as we are also expecting through surrogacy.   We had our first scan yesterday at 7 1/2 weeks and we saw our baby blob and a heartbeat. So I will be reading your updates very carefully as to what to expect!

I am still so amazed that someone so special will do this for us- it sounds like you are too.    

Loads of love and luck for the 20 week scan- pics please!
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jo

Oh Giggly Congratulations !!! It is an amazing feeling isn't it  

Our scan is actually 23 weeks and a bit , so looking forward to it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

OMG !!! We are half way through all ready


----------



## LizzyM

WHOOOOO HOOOOOO!!!

This is when it flies past  

x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Half way through......wot a feeling!!!

Happy days are here to stay forever.

Love ya

Lisa x x x


----------



## jayb

Jo hubby and wonderful Caroline

Just wan't to say I am so happy for you. It is the best news. Was feeling glum today as my sister af arrived today and we have been trying for 6 months. Every time it hurts just the same as we I had all my BFN's. When will it ever be our turn.

But coming on here and seeing yours and Wigglies news is just amazing and although I have   they are happiness for you both. If anybody deserves this it is you Jo after all you have been through.

Many congratulations to you too wiggly.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Jayb.
Thank you so much for your kind message.

Please just hang on in there, we had been trying for 6 months and then it worked.

Your sister is a true angel, and I am sure that very soon you will be celebrating to 
Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Jo!

I know i dont really 'know' you but i wanted to tell you about the dream i had last night  
I dreamt that you, Dh and SIL were at the hospital and SIL was in labour   and i was with you through out the whole delivery   and when your baby was born you had a son  
I really dont know why i dreamt that but it was so real and i just had to tell you!!

Hope all is going well

Liz x x


----------



## Jo

what are you like Liz , its so weird cos I haven't dreamt anything at all to do with the baby .

Lgft  

Paul has just rung me, as he is out with some mates tonight, but he had to ring me to say he had to come out of a shop tonight, as they were playing, 'When a child is born', and he welled up, throat got all choked , bless him, God knows what we are going to be like on the day, when actually for years after  

So looking forward to seeing our baby next Thursday, really can't wait    

Love 
Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne

Oh Jo, that song absolutely says it all for me. The words! I remember when Jack was a couple of months old it was played in a shop and I had tears streaming  

The scan is going to be amazing  

xx


----------



## LizzyM

Jo it is well random my dream!!
I really have no idea about why i dreamt it but i will be interested to see if i am right re the flavour  
Your scan is going to be fab  

x x


----------



## Jo

Hmmm wonder if you will be right 

We are not going to find out what flavour we are having, we feel we have waited so long for this to happen, a few more months is fine with us, and apparently Caroline won't be doing it again for us    its once we will be feeling the feeling, and we really don't mind what he/she is, as long as he/she is healthy and well  

Jayne as for songs, its still 'Somewhere over the rainbow' for me, it was on the radio at work the other week, it took all I had to stop the tears running down my face in front of the patient  

Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne

Well, yes, that's a very special song to Jo   

xx


----------



## Suzie

Jo - over the rainbow ( eva cassidy's version) does it to me everytime 

Not long now until you scan 

x


----------



## lisabelle

My song is "When you wish upon a Star" coz my dream really did come true    

Loving this thread....may have something to do with thinking the world of you Jo   

Aww bless Paul for getting all choked up......what a sensitive soul.......wonderful!

Evie and I were in playgroup on Wednesday and the lady in charge said that we would be having a Christmas party in 3 weeks time. My eyes filled up and I was fighting back the tears as I never thought that I would be a Mum, taking my daughter to a playgroup, celebrating a Christmas party. Hubby has booked the day off work, my sister said she wants to come, my Mum is coming so think I better organise a minibus    We are alll desperately in love with Evie.....every second is precious, and the poor little thing can't go anywhere without her entourage!!!!! She is such a happy little girl....I am so blessed.

You have the same family bond as us and your little one (who is gonna be a girl  ) will have the same treatment. 

How wonderful life is turning out for you Jo, thoroughly deserved I must add!!!

Love ya millions

Lisa 

PS Evie said you have to put a special Santa bauble on your Christmas tree for your baby this year x x x


----------



## Jo

Aww thank you sweetheart , I know I have said it to you before, but you gave us hope, you helped us continue our journey, because seeing that dreams do come true, and knowing how happy you are helped us so much to get to where we are to, you and your family are a true inspiration to us , so thank you from the bottom of my heart x x 

There will be a special bauble on the tree, just can't believe that we will have our child watching us put the tree up next year OMG OMG !!!

take care 

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne

Yes, and pulling that tree right down behind you   Fantastic!   Let the wonderful chaos begin  

x


----------



## Marielou

Oh Jo,  enjoy your scan on thursday, enjoy!  We have ours on thursday morning too - such excitement! 

I can't believe SIL is 22 weeks already - a friend of mine is going to becomme a mummy next month thanks to her SIL ... I know she reads this site sometimes and has spoken about your journey before, I am so so pleased that you both are now finally expecting your miracles!

Marie xxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks Marielou, we are so excited, can't wait to see our baby again 

I am sure Thursday will be a very happy day for us both 

Today is Paul's birthday and I sent, sorry baby sent, daddy a card  , saying that he/she was growing big and strong right now, but next year he will be getting lots of cuddles on his birthday , as he read it this morning we were both in tears  what a pair we are  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Awwwww Jo, what a lovely soppy pair you both are   Not long now hunny, not long x x 

Happy Birthday Paul.....   With love from us all x x x


----------



## CAREbear1

Wayhay........ 2 days to go until you see your miracle again Jo   

Happy birthday to the daddy to be.xxx


----------



## Jo

Baby is due 26th March ish  

Caroline says it feels like he/she has really grown fast over the last couple of weeks , she is doing so well, feels very tired, what with having her 2 to look after, but she is doing a wonderful job, I am sure our baby is being looked after the best it possible could be  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Aww wot a lovely thought   that card has got me all choked up!!You got a lifetime of cards ahead of you from your son/daughter and every one will choke you! Oh this is truly wonderful to follow. Keep us updated hun......I am addicted. Who needs television when we have this story and site!! This is real life, real hopes and dreams and real miracles. God bless everyone trying for their miracle............have faith, hope and patience and get ready for you happy ever after x x x x xLisa


----------



## LizzyM

Yay your scan day is here  

Cant wait to here your news today  

x x x


----------



## Suzie

Ditto  

xx


----------



## Hun

Me too!


----------



## Jo

Hi
Had a amazing time today, this is very quick as we are about to go out, but everything looks fine, we need to go back in 2 weeks due to not being able to see one blood vessel because baby wasn't in the right position 

here are a couple of pictures of our baby !!

We are so in love  



















Love from a Very In Love Mummy 
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo,

Your baby is just so beautiful  

x x x


----------



## Suzie

woo hoooo  lovely pics 

xx


----------



## Hun

So pleased for you all xxxxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Beautiful photos Jo. Just beautiful   
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Gorgeous pic's Jo   So lovely to see your baby again 

Love A xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Fantastic Jo  and you get to see baby again in 2 weeks. Yay!  

x


----------



## Mummytoone

thats brillient Jo, how wonderful!!!!

L xxx


----------



## Laine

Awww wonderful


----------



## lisabelle

I have fallen in love with your baby too!!!


----------



## hayleyS

Fab news Jo and the pics are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.

Hayley x


----------



## Dee

Fab to see Charlie Brown is willing Mummy and Daddy to take more photos soon   xxx


----------



## SueL

Jo and Paul
      Wonderful wonderful pics xxxxxx

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Fantastic news - absolutely delighted for you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone 

Still can't quite believe whats happening, although we are starting to get quite a few bits now in our spare room 

Yesterday was a day we have waited so long for, Paul just kept saying, 'So everything is OK' ??  They kept saying 'Yes' and smiling 

The sonographer was fantastic, I first went in with Caroline, and the first lady said, 'let me take a few measurements and then your husband can come in', we were fine with that, as this is what happened last time, but because bubs wasn't wanting to show all his/her bits we had to have a drink and a walk to wake him/her , and the second lady was fantastic , she really was, I explained what was going on, and she said 'Go and get your husband, he has to be in here with you, you are the parents'  , and she has now put on our notes that we must be together at each scan, so thats wonderful  

We feel so close to our baby, the feelings we have are so strong, God knows what we will feel like once he/she is here  

Still am in awe of Caroline, she is doing so well, although she is feeling quite poorly again , she is amazing, we love her to bits 

We went round Carolines after for the evening, had a lovely time with the doppler, and I could also feel our baby kicking, it really was amazing !!  

Right thats enough of me rambling 

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## nicky30

Hey Mummy Jo!

Great piccies  

So amazing to read your posts on this thread. Can't wait for the birth announcement post!! I think there will be a few tears shed by FF'ers that day  

Glad you have started getting a few bits. Its so exciting when you start.  

What a great sonographer - makes the memories more special for you.

Nicky x


----------



## LB

gorgeous baby piccy Jo
bet you just can't wait 
love to all

LB
X


----------



## nostalgicsam

Fantastic !!!! :-D


----------



## lisabelle

God knows what I will be like on the day of the birth announcement. I cry every time there's an update as it is!!! 
Oh Jo what a fab Christmas you are gonna have knowing what the New Year is bringing you. Caroline is your Angel. What a wonderful start in life this baby is going to have, surrounded with so much joy and love. This is your last Christmas/New Years Eve as a couple. Life will never be the same again......... it will be simply perfect x x x x x 

Lisa xx


----------



## *Kim*

Jo has asked me to let you know their story has been published today earlier than thought. Its in the News of the worlds fabulous magazine and on page 15. 
They are away for the weekend but text me to let you know as she promised she would let you all know.
They all look fab. Get your copy now!!!! 

Kimx  xx


----------



## LizzyM

http://www.fabulousmag.co.uk/features/feature_husbands_baby_044.php

I have just read it  so emotional!

x x x


----------



## leo

Glad to hear all is well  and the scan went well.
Sorry to hear Caroline is poorly again, hope she feels better soon.

Take Care Lynne xx


----------



## mking

Hi Jo

What a fantasic article in the News of The World magazine today.

Hope it give inspiration to other couples.

All the best with the rest of the pregnancy.

Lots of love
Melissa


----------



## Jo

Hi , thanks, not sure on the headline   but I suppose it makes you look !!  

They got my name wrong, and a few small bits, it wasn't £50k, only £42k  

Actually reading it makes everything hit home, when you are going through all the pain and heartache you cope with it, but reading it today made me realise just what we have been through and I cried my eyes out on a coach as we were away for the weekend 

One of the ladies heard me talking to Paul about it, and she went and brought one, then passed it to loads of people on the coach , but they were all so happy for us, it was lovely  

Glad they got Fertlityfriends in it  

Thanks again everyone, that will be put in our baby's album  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kas

Awww this thread is just soooooooo lovely, its really puts a smile on my face.  Now have just read the article and am in   so moving.

Jo, your excitment on here is rubbing off on everyone, you can feel it in the posts. Its just lovely  
Karen X


----------



## doyle

hi jo and paul

huge congrats on your pregnancy..... article was great...

my 10 year old brought it to my attention    she said " mum dont you go on fertility friends" and pointed out your interview. she even looked you up on here when we got home.. have had to answer lots of questions from her, but even she was really pleased for you. 

so there you go, good advertising already..  

really please to hear you news,, lots of tears too,,

take care

doyle


----------



## Jo

Aww thats lovely  hope it wasn't too hard to explain 

If the article gives just one couple the chance to have their child then it will be worth it, thats all I want is for people who want children so much to be able to have the chance of having that 

Thanks Kas, don't cry  please x x 

x x x


----------



## kate28

Hi Jo
i have been following your story on here for sometime, i just had to sign in to see if the magazine article was you! I thought it was too much of a coincidence for it not to have been.

Good on you pictures are great and you all look so happy

Best of luck to you all

Kate


----------



## CAREbear1

Just followed the link and read on-line.
Wow, amazing article, even though I know the story, seeing it in print just makes it really hit home.
You are so special to so many people Jo, it shines out.
I can't describe how happy I am for you. Its not fair you have had to go through what you have though, but when that baby is in your arms it will be even more magical because of it.
Lots of love
Amanda
xxx


----------



## Gemma B

Hi Jo I have followed your journey over the years and have always felt sad that you never got your dream until I read the news of the world yesterday and thought I recognised your story and you bought a tear to my eye when I realized that Paul and you are finally going to be parents,I am so happy for you both will be following your journey now very closely now. so HAPPY for you love Gemxx


----------



## tink07

Hi Jo

I just read the article and wanted to congratulate you, I must admit reading it made me cry, how wonderful that you are finally going to realise your dream of becoming parents and what a wonderful brother and sister in law you have.

I wish you alll a healthy pregnancy and cant wait to hear of the safe arrival and hopefully see the pics of your lovely new baby when the times comes.

Tink
x


----------



## becca

congrats hunnie, just read your story.

xx


----------



## Marielou

Lovely pictures of your baby!  SO cute!  Loved the article, wept buckets reading it, very emotional!

Marie xxx


----------



## Laine

Aww hunny...all emotional reading your story.

Love Laine xxxxx


----------



## tuck

Jo and Paul

Like others I had read your article in the magazine and I wanted to come online and say I am so pleased that your dreams are coming true.  I think you will make the most amazing parents and this little one will be surrounded by so much love.  You give inspiration to many with your story and I think your sister in law is, as someone has said before me an absolute angel.

All the best with the rest of the pregnancy and congratulations.

Tuckxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

lovely artical and lovely to read- fab fab fab!

Read another story today in the paper of a lady who needed DE,it went into the national papers and a long lost friend became her donor and now she is 4 month preg with twins- just goes to show how kind some people are

xxxx


----------



## Mrs CW

Bawled when I read your article Jo, but so pleased to see you all looking soooooooo happy in the pictures.  
Can't wait for the birth announcement either, we'll all be so excited that you and Paul have your baby at last, and besides I love a good weep  

Claire x


----------



## lisabelle

Well that article has set me off for the weekend    

Beautifully written, and may I say wot a good looking bunch u all are! This baby got some good genes!!  

The story is inspirational and certainly shows that despite all you set backs and upset over the years you kept following your dream.  Oh Jo you are an amazing person, having endured so much heartache you have still managed to support so many of us on this website. Isn't it great that we are all here for you now!!!

When I think of you.....I picture you doing all the things I was doing when Angela was carrying Evie...... looking at the baby clothes, giggling and talking about baby names in bed with Paul at night, constantly looking at the scan photos, reading baby development books, and I bet you have been sniffing talc as well!!!!!!!!!   

I even wrapped a teddy in a blanket and put it in the moses basket to see what it looked like!!! 

I am bouncing with joy for you............

Love 2 all as always

Lisa x

PS Evie just put her Peppa Pig in the bin because "Peppa is naughty"!!


----------



## CAREbear1

Hope you have had a fantastic birthday Jo. And your future birthdays will be to share with your little one 
xxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you  

Saw the midwife today, everything looks fine , heartbeat very strong, Caroline is measuring 24 weeks and 4 days , she does have a tiny trace of protein in urine, but they don't seem to be concerned about it, other then that Caroline is doing so well, she is very tired, she is giving up work at Christmas so only a few more weeks then she can be at home 

We are starting to get lots of bits now , it still amazes me that any surrogate wants to do this for anyone, they are truely amazing people 

We are booking a 4D scan for the beginning of Jan, so really looking forward to that , we keep talking about finding out what we are having, but as we really don't mind what we have, we say we are still going to wait, unless we actually see something with our own eyes 

Right thats enough of me 

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo

Just catching up as sort of back on line now!  You sound so so so so happy and bubbly.  Made up for you, really am!  Tears on my face from your story but lovely pics of you all!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi 

We saw bubs again, and this time he/she showed his/her heart , and everything is fine, growing well, and showed us his/her fingers well, but didn't get a picture, still he/she is fine and we just love our baby so much  , just can't thank Caroline enough  

Here is a couple of pictures although not very clear



















Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Great to hear all is going well 

xxx


----------



## LizzyM

Pics are beautiful  

So pleased everything is going well!! Caroline is a wonderful woman

x x


----------



## mazv

Missed the article and just read it now   Absolutely beautiful. So happy for you that things going well and that bubs was behaving for the camera this week. The scan pics are amazing   . You must be so excited about the 4D scan next month  They are so worth it, enjoy every second and take loads of hankies its amazing seeing your baby in so much detail.

Love to you all
Maz x


----------



## CAREbear1

Amazing pictures Jo. That is going to be one blessed little baby xxx


----------



## Jo

Good Morning Sweetheart, Baby Coombe 

Just wanted to say to you, Thank you so much for kicking my hand yesterday, you feel so strong, and I also heard your pounding heart again, well actually mummy, daddy, and your 2 nannys also heard you, all that was the best presents we could have wished for.

We fall in love with you more and more each day, not sure how we do as the feeling is so strong every day, it makes me want to cry with happiness when I think of you, which I have to say is almost all day 

Aunty Caroline is looking after you so well, she is getting bigger by the day, she tells me how you keep her up at night because you are kicking her so much , and she tells me you like chocolate , she also told us how you jumped when Dan started playing with his drum set yesterday , bet that woke you up  

Well just wanted to write that down, because you mean the absolute world to us, you are going to make our world complete, better then it is now.

We are going to print off all of this thread and put it in your memory book, and I am sure one day you will understand how we made you, and just how very special Caroline is to us, and most of all how you have made us complete.

Love you baby, keep growing big and strong, and keep kicking Aunty Caroline  

Love from your mummy
x x x


----------



## carole

What a wonderful message Jo      

Your baby is the luckiest baby to have a mummy and daddy like you and Paul. And a fantastic Auntie Caroline.

Next Christmas will be even more special than this one.


----------



## janeo1

Aww Jo
Your post brought a tear to my eye. You sound so happy and excited  and quite rightly so. Delighted that everything is going well, this is one cherished baby

Jane x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Jo, that is a gorgous post sweetie   Baby Coombe kicking your hand is just so beautiful, sounds like one strong little buba in there! 

We all can't wait, baby Coombe is on of the BIG things happening next year and we are so elated for you both, really not long now and its nearly 2009 babys year of birth 

Heaps of love to you all
Amanda xxx


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, your post made me   but happy tears!!!!  It's all so exciting and 2009 is going to be such an amazing year for you and Paul your wonderful SIL!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Jo

Sorry to make some of you cry, didn't mean to honest 

Got the moses basket mattress today, as we have been very lucky that dear friends have given us their moses basket, actually we have been so lucky, we have been given so much, it amazes us just how generous friends have been, also had a bit of a spend up in Mothercare today, winnie the pooh stuff , just can't wait to see it all put together 

We have another midwife appointment on Friday and then another scan week Monday , just can't wait to see our bubs again, its just starting to sink in that our dream is coming true 

                    

Love and hugs
Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo,

It is so lovely to read of your PG journey  
I am so glad all is going well and bubs is kicking Auntie Caroline  
When the nursery is done will you plese post some pictures?

I cant belive how fast its going and it wont be long til you have your long awaited baby in your arms  

Liz xx


----------



## Jo

Hi everyone 

Wishing you a Very happy New Year  

We are off to the consultant and midwife tomorrow , then another scan on Monday, really can't wait for that 

This year we are going to meet our baby!! the time is going so fast, we need to get a move on now, or our bubs might be sleeping in a drawer    only joking  

We were going to have a 4D scan but as we are having so many scans, we feel happy not to have one now, and spend the money on something else.

Just sorting out our finances    how will ends ever meet !!!  , still we will live in a caravan if it means it, we just don't care 

love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh wow, Jo, you are so right. A caravan is all you need... I am having the same issues as you re maternity rights, but at the end of the day our baby is what counts and we can manage on a lot less than you would think.  Babies need love and attention and above all time, all of which I am sure you will give in bucketloads. 

Happy new year to everyone on here!
xx


----------



## Jo

Hi
Had a lovely midwife appointment today, baby kicked me just at the right time, heatbeat was going at 150 bpm !! So what is it, girl or boy 

Baby is measuring 29 weeks !! so a little bigger then its meant to, got another scan on Monday and then consultant on Thurs  

it seems to be all go now, so exciting !!

Love and hugs
A Very happy Mummy to be
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Lovely Jo just lovely that baby gave Mummy a good kick  

150 Ummm i think that could be a girl!! 
How exciting  

Look forward to your next update 

Liz xx


----------



## Jo

Awww it would be lovely to be a girl, actually it will be just as lovely to be a boy   don't care really  

So looking forward to seeing him/her again on Monday  


We also brought a lullaby CD in the week, and have just listened to some of it on the new CD player we have just brought, and it has my song on it for me and our baby 'Somewhere over the rainbow' (Have always said that would be my song, has been through the 10 years of tx) OMG thats going to have me in tears every time I play it, and dance with our baby  

Love Jo

x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Jo, I am in   (happy ones) that's my song too


----------



## Laine

Awww Jo....lovely song


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

We had our scan today (28 weeks) and everything is looking good, our baby weighs 2lb 12oz's at the mo , he/she was fast asleep, but has moved so all is looking good, and the growth is slightly above average, so everything is going well  

it was lovely to see bubs again, we fall in love more and more each day  

here are some piccies in case you want to see 




























Love A Very Happy Mummy
x x x


----------



## carole

Wow


----------



## Marielou

Awwwww wow, look at that knee up by his/her tummy!!!!  Sooooo cute!!  Seriously cute baby, and quite a poser!  
Glad to hear all is going well - onto the 3rd tri and final countdown now ... this is where everything turns towards the birth! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## SueL

Mummy Jo and Daddy Paul

Those are some seriously fab scan piccs of your baby!!!!!  ohhhhhhhhhhh baby Coombe!! 

Wonderful

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Bels

Fab piccies Jo ... I am so pleased for you and Paul!

Bels x

PS .. Hope Caroline is resting loads


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lovely pictures- do you know if it is a boy or a girl

L x


----------



## Jo

Nope still haven't asked , we are going to wait until the day , and have the excitement then 

We both don't mind, and we are doing the room in Winnie the Pooh so that can be for girl or boy 

As for caroline resting  she wishes, but with 2 children to look after its hard for her, we do have the children at some point at the weekends, she has given up work and I will be giving up soon, so I will be round there doing as much as I can to help out  , and of course feeling, seeing bubs moving  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Its so exciting!! I am going with a little girl  
Do you have any names yet?

xx


----------



## Jo

Yes, well we have been thinking about that, we have a few girls names, Charlotte, Amelia, Alice and for a boy, the only one we like so far is Charlie, but when we tell people Charlie Coombe, they say it sounds like a used cars salesman


----------



## LizzyM

I love Charlie. All the name are lovely, i think the boys wont be needed!!


----------



## *looby*

Fab Piccy's JO 

I still smile everytime i think about your news  

xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Fab pictures Jo. Sooo exciting. xxx


----------



## kitten1

Jo,

What a wonderful, heartwarming story. I have to say, I too like Charlie for a boy!!    

Wishing you all the love and luck in the world!!


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

I have had a lovely day today, went to our goddaughters birthday party , had a great day, and when I got home Paul had done what he said he was going to do, and also a bit extra  !!! he had done the border in the babies room !! I went in there to put something in there after being home about 3/4hr and it looks wonderful, he said he just wanted me to go and see, but waited until I went in to see it ,I am so pleased with it, it looks so lovely , really looks like it is coming together in there now.

I have put a few pictures here, because I am so pleased  

x x x


----------



## carole

Oh it is lovely Jo    Just needs baby now    Not long to wait


----------



## LizzyM

Its so lovely   The baby will love it  

How is Caroline doing Jo?

Liz xx


----------



## *katie*

Jo it looks beautiful, Paul's done a great job! Wow, not long to go now. So, so excited for you!

Katie xx


----------



## Jo

Thank you , we have always wanted a Winnie the Pooh nursery, and now it looks like we are getting it , but would you believe it Mothercare have changed it all already, they have a new design now !!! will have to try and get the bits we haven't got soon 

Caroline is doing so well, she doesn't moan about it, she just gets on with it, she doesn't moan when I go round to prod her and get the monitor out to listen to her tummy, she couldn't be any better  

All her bloods are coming back really well, so that is fab  , have to say she is blooming, its wonderful to see how our baby is growing  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie

Jo ! What did I tell you earlier!  He did do a lovely surprise for you 

xxx


----------



## Jo

I know Suzie, I am a bit worried that you know my husband better then me    

x x x


----------



## Marielou

Awwww lovely room Jo - just gorgeous!


----------



## SueL

Awwwwwww Jo, the room you and Paul have waited for so long to do.  You'll spend so much time in that room with your little one!!  Wonderful.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dee

Beautiful Mummy and Daddy C .... can't wait to see a pic of baby C in there xxx


----------



## Jayne

Aww Jo, am   happy tears for you seeing those nursery pics. It is looking lovely in there. Just so happy for you and Paul. Can't wait to meet baby Coombe at the next meet up   Like all the names you're thinking of too  Undecided yet as to whether I think boy or girl. Am leaning more towards boy, but not sure yet  

Glad to hear Caroline's feeling well  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ahh winnie the pooh!! very cute Jo


----------



## CAREbear1

pictures look fab Jo. Its so exciting doing it after waiting so long and soon there will be a little baby in there too  
xxx


----------



## Jo

Looking forward to seeing yours too  

x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Jo - looks lovely, very comfy   Long for the day that cots all made up ready for little one   Bless Paul for wanting to surprise you with it all done, he's so lovely! 

Good news on Caroline doing ok too 

Love A xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

your room is gorgeous Jo, its just so exciting. You just wait, you will just love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have a glider chair ready? One of our best purchases ever.

I think you are having a boy  

x


----------



## Jo

Lou we haven't got a glider chair yet , not sure we will have room really as we have a bed in there as well 

As for Caroline her iron levels have dropped quite low, (9.1) they have stuck her on 400mg of iron suppliments aday and are keeping an eye on her, hope this isn't going to cause to many problems, she has been very tired and not very hungry so think that might have something to do with her levels being low, hopefully once these get in to her system she will start to feel better


----------



## Mummytoone

You HAVE to find the room, they are a god send!  

Poor Caroline, hope she is feeling better soon, not long to go, the next few weeks will fly xxx


----------



## Jo

Oh I forgot to say, I got my leaving date for work today !!!

God it feels so odd saying that !! 

I will be leaving work on 20th Feb !!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!


----------



## Mummytoone

hee hee, how amazing Jo! Its going to be fab, you should be sooooooo excited, it really is winning the lottery and so much more xcx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Aww love the nursery Jo, the time will soon fly by until you leave work and then very soon baby c will be in that cot !! WOW isn't it fab !! so smiling for you still every day
x


----------



## Laine

Nursery looks lovely Jo x  Ooooooooo


----------



## Jo

Hi
We had another appointment to see our consultant today 

We are going to go for a natural birth, as Caroline really wants to get on as normal as soon as possible , so unless our next scan at 36 weeks says that the bubs is breach thats our plan 

Caroline has some protein in her urine, but blood pressure is good, low if anything, so they are just watching her at the moment.

The iron supplements look like they might be helping with the anaemia , so she has to have a blood test next week to check that, hopefully it will be going up and that will be fine  

Things are getting close now, I can't believe this is happening, I walk into the nursery and my heart goes mad, and the smile on my face is huge, not sure it can get much bigger  

Right think that is our update 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

yay in a few weeks time you will be a mummy and a daddy


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Jo,

I cant belive how fast your PG is going hun  
I hope that all goes to plan and bubs is a good boy/girl so that you get the birth you want!!

Is there anymore pics of the nursery??

Liz xx


----------



## Jo

No sorry not yet, we have both been poorly with a flu virus , but hoping to get some done this weekend  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## CAREbear1

Ah honey, lovely to read the latest update. I also can't believe how pregnant you are ! not long at all now xxx


----------



## Janis18

Jo said:


> Things are getting close now, I can't believe this is happening, I walk into the nursery and my heart goes mad, and the smile on my face is huge, not sure it can get much bigger


Just wait until the baby arrives, you'll see how much bigger your smile gets!!!!

Fab news xxxx


----------



## lisabelle

Oh I know that nursery smile all too well     Things are gonna get alot better as well!!!!!!!! Jo from the bottom of my heart I want to tell you that I am so so happy for you. You are getting ready for the most exciting chapter in your life, the Mummy Chapter!! Nothing in your world will ever be the same..........it will finally be complete. 


PS I bet Daddy Paul has a grin to match yours!!!!


Lisa  x x x


----------



## Guest

wow cant believe you are 31 weeks already  

your post has made me   happy tears

if you think your smile cant get much bigger and your heart swell more with pride brace yourself for when your baby is in your arms, nothing can prepare you  

love

Donna x


----------



## Jo

Spoke to Caroline today, and she has been telling me that our baby is up to no good in her tummy , he/she is really making his/herself known, I think its trying to get comfortable in there , also she has told me that the braxton hicks are quite strong today , think she needs to slow down a bit 

Anyway thats my news today 

x x x


----------



## SueL

Jo, I can't believe your ticker!!!!!!!!

Well actually both your tickers, 3 weeks before you leave work!!!  For the best reason EVER!

and you're into single figures before your meet your baby!!!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Jo

I know Sue, how mad is that !! It has gone so fast and seems to be going even quicker now  , only 62 sleeps to we met our bubs !! OMG OMG !!!!


----------



## Kas

You counting by any chance Jo 

Aww just so lovely and the anticipation the nearer the time gets is just brilliant.  Fab


----------



## Mrs CW

Wow can't believe how fast this is going!  So excited for you Jo  

Claire x


----------



## Grumpygirl

I am so made up for you, Jo, the excitement is completely infectious...   Brillaint news updates, keep them coming!
xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Oh Jo !! can't beleive you'll soon be leaving work !! WOW to be a mummy DOUBLE WOW !!1 I can't think of a more deserving couple, so so so smiley for you and with you, bet your last day at work will be as emotional as mine was ! I go bak in May scary !! HUGS
xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

We went to the midwife again today , heard our bubs heartbeat and I recorded it on my phone so daddy could hear it, its lovely to have it on there so I can replay it whenever I want to 

The midwife was wonderful again today, it is lovely they are so nice, she had a good prod around says baby's head is down, and Caroline is measuring 37 cm !! they say they think it is going to be a biggy, but I always thought it was size to number of weeks you are ??, if so I think we need to get moving, fast  

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Oh how lovely to have bubs heartbeat on your mobile


----------



## Laine

Love reading your updates xxx


----------



## lisabelle

Wot a wonderful sound to have on your mobile hun............

Well thinks are certainly moving Jo. Bet your head is spinning with excitement! I can remember every second of my surrogacy journey. I pictured me hubby and sis (and our entourage!) at the hospital so many times and I thought that I would be quite calm. But the opposite  happened.....I was shaking, crying, could hardly talk and if someone asked me my name the moment we walked into theatre I honestly wouldn't have known it!!! I can still picture me sis and hubby there, I was holding Ang's hand whilst she had the epidural and Chris was holding my other hand! It will be lovely to have a natural birth but a C-section is just as amazing. Enjoy the next couple of weeks "nesting" hun. Your little precious bundle will soon be in your arms......and may I say what a wonderful place to be. You deserve this happy ending more than anyone I know. You often pop in my thoughts. A wonderful person. An inspirational woman. A lovely friend. But most importantly you will have the best title in the world....MUM!

Love ya millions

Lisa x x x 

Evie sends u a big hug and kiss to you Paul and Caroline


----------



## Jo

Sending big ones back Lisa  

Thank you for your kind words, you gave us hope 

We keep going through the birth plan  I am sure it will change but we will wait and see, its great, as people now are getting so excited, keep saying don't forget to text me when you go to the hospital  

Saw Caroline yesterday and she is HUGE now , having trouble eating and short of breath, bless her, but she is doing so well.

I am sure bubs was playing games with me yesterday, because everytime I took my eyes of Caroline's tummy bubs would move, then when I stared bubs stayed so still !!!
I am sure he/she knows that they have to be good around their mummy  

We brought a toy box today, it is gorgeous !! just keep looking at it, keep going into the nursery imagining everything 

We were both in tears yesterday as I showed Paul the updated version of the montage I have been doing, God it was overwhelming, also cried buckets showing everyone yesterday, becoming very emotional already, God knows what we will be in the hospital and when we get back here !!!

Right thats enough of me before I get all emotional again 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo, 

I love to read your updates and i cannot wait to hear your news of when your long awaited son/daughter ( i still going with girl ) makes his/her entrance in to this world!
You and Paul are going to be amazing parents and you get as emotional as you like, coz one that baby is in your arms you wont stop   better buy a lil waterproof mac for him/her  

How is the nursery coming along? Can you belive in 12 days you finish work  

Liz xx


----------



## carole

Just watched your montage      Can't wait for the to be continued bits ......


----------



## hayleyS

JO - I can't believe how close you are to being a mummy, im so excited for you. I hope the next 12 days at work go quickly so you can get ready for your very precious baby.

Hayley x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo I love your montage so sweet
L x


----------



## Jo

Can't believe this is my last week at work for a few years 

Had my leaving do last Thursday as lots of people are off on holiday this week, I was very emotional, think it hit home that I was having a leaving party because I am going to be a mummy !!! never thought it would happen but it has  

Caroline is doing really well, she is quite anemic so the doctor has upped her iron supplements again, she is getting huge now , and bubs is keeping her awake.

We are helping whenever we can, by having the children, I am cooking a couple of dinners, and going round and just helping out  

Its all getting real now, the nursery is looking lovely, its still not finished but it is almost there  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Oh wow Jo - it could happen any time now within the next few weeks   

You and Paul are going to be a mummy and a daddy


----------



## LizzyM

OOO its so exciting!!

Jo, this time until baby is born will fly hun   Cant wait to see the nursery when its finished!
Have you any bump pics? 

Caroline is amazing,   for her!!

WOOP WOOP!!

x x x


----------



## Jo

Thanks for reminding me Piglet, I must get some up to date ones , as soon as Caroline lets me do them, I will post one here  

x x x


----------



## LizzyM

YAY


----------



## CAREbear1

Not long now Jo. Its amazing  
xxx


----------



## sam

Jo - I am SOOOOO excited for you honey!!!  Can't wait for news of the birth!

Love to you all,
Samxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

this is just getting way tooooo exciting for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your nearly there Jo, its wonderful! 

xxx


----------



## Kas

OMG - not long to go now - how excited must you be 

Just watched your montage - I dare anyone to watch that and not be moved - its beautiful and I don't know who's version of over the rainbow that is, buts its perfect.  

Jo, enjoy these last amazing exciting weeks to the build up of the birth of your baby.  I can't wait for that birth announcement 
xxx


----------



## Laine

Ooooo wonderful...exciting....lovely....can't wait


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone  

Kas, I can't look and listen to it without booing , and Paul, well he is a mess when he looks at it  , we make a right pair 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hun

This had me blubbing too     You guys have had SUCH a long journey, and you are reaching the end of it, only to start another!!!! It couldn't have happened to nicer people 

Hun xx


----------



## Janis18

Jo, the montage has brought tears to my eyes too, I am so amazingly excited for you and Paul
XXXX


----------



## Jo

Aww thank you, you lot are lovely  
x x x


----------



## mking

Hi Jo

Wanting to wish you all the best in the coming weeks, it wont be long now, till you will bring your son/daughter home.

I also watched your montage, its was amazing, a wonderful treasure to keep.

All the best
Lots of Love
Melissa & Justin
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Caroline has just spoken to me and she said she has been filming our bubs moving all over the place and booting her, can't wait to see it  
x x x


----------



## kate28

oh wow 
that will be amazing for you to watch


----------



## CAREbear1

enjoy your last 2 days Jo. Full time mummy here you come  
xxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you, still can't believe tomorrow is my last day !!! So many emotions going on, Happy, Excited, Scared, Worried, but most of all, Thankful to Caroline, Our Angel  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi Jo,

This is the start of the best time of your life now hun  
You have waited for this for so so long and you and Paul deserve it so much!
Have a great last day and then enjoy the countdown to Mummy day  

Liz xx


----------



## Jayne

Awww Jo, that montage is very moving. Amazing heart beat and love the fridge magnets  Aww to the little white washing   Happy tears for you and Paul and proud ones for Caroline. 

Enjoy your last day in work and then onto the next chapter in your life  Your most important job of being a mummy to your gorgeous son/daughter  Can't wait to meet him/her at the FF meet up  

x


----------



## Sue MJ

Aww Jo - can't believe it's your last day tomorrow.... not long to go now before you will be meeting bubbs.... me thinks it's going to be a little early rather than over due, so don't think you've got too long to wait at all now.

As for your montage, one day I will take a peek but right now I'm afraid I can't bring myself to watch it as my emotions will take too much of a battering (obviously very very happy emotions).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Dee

Jo,

"Enjoy" tomorrow ... then bring on the end of the rainbow and your dream coming true!

Loads of love
Dee
xxx

PS - Montage is fab


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone  , it feels so unreal, not sure I will sleep much tonight, really not sure how I will be, its my boss that I will miss, have been with him for nearly 24 years   and I think we have a really good working relationship, still I am leaving to start the job I have been waiting to do for years, and that over rides all my sad feelings about leaving  

Thanks for the comments on my montage, it makes me and Paul both cry every time we watch it, and now having the heartbeat on it, well that just does me in, I'm a wreck  

Sue I think you might be right, I think he/she might come a bit earlier, I must pack my hospital bag  

love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Definately get packing! lol


----------



## REC

Jo

Enjoy your last day at work sweetie..

Just watched your montage again, my eyes are leaking but I have the biggest smile, I am so very happy for you & Paul.

Roz
xx


----------



## carole

Have a great last day Jo  

Woohoo !  

I love the montage too


----------



## Mummytoone

Hope you are having a wonderful day, today is the start of the rest of your life.

I am sure I will cry like a baby the day your bubs is born, its like the end of a wonderful story for us all, the original moderator crowd as I call it, Sue L, Sue MJ, Kim, Amanda, Carebear, Mel, Me....... we are all Mummys!  

Its amazing......

Ahhhh I might blub going to have to go  

L xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

and of course not fogetting Adam   He has his gorgeous Olivia   x


----------



## Mummytoone

Soooo.... is Mummy Jo home? xx


----------



## kate28

hello 
stay at home mum!
hope your last day was great x
Love Kate


----------



## Jo

Hi  

What an emotional last day at work   

I got some lovely gifts , it has been a sad day and a happy day all rolled into one  

It was very emotional with my boss, but I know he will be fine, its just when you work with someone one to one for 23.7 years its hard to think it will never be again, but its all for the best reason ever.

I am a Stay at home mummy from now on, well I will still be doing the cleaning at work, but thats after hours 

I am sure I will get up as usual and get ready for work  , well I won't on Monday as I am taking Caroline's boy, our nephew to school , and we have them here upstairs asleep as I type, but I am sure I will one day 

Its really hit home that our dream is coming true, very soon we will have our child at home with us........OMG !!!!  

Love 
An Excited Mummy to Be  
x x x


----------



## nicky30

Jo

I bet it was a very emotional day  

Enjoy all the excitement and anticipation of the coming weeks. Loved the pic in your montage of the washing drying  

I was telling someone at work about you the other and started blubbing!!!

It really is the most amazing and joyful end to your long journey.

Looking forward to your updates as the big event approaches.

Nicky x


----------



## Siobhan1

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going. Less than 6 weeks until you meet your precious baby.  

So excited for you!


----------



## Bels

awww ... so glad you had a lovely last day ...

Now for the biggest job of being a mummy!

Get your bag packed ... I reckon bubba will be coming a little early.

I am so excited for you and Paul .. I can't wait to see the piccies of you all!

Bels x


----------



## Hun

Wooohooo Jo - so pleased for you!

Are you going to be spending plenty of time with Caroline in these last few weeks?

Hun xx


----------



## Jo

I would live there if I could, but yes I am, I am going to be taking Dan to school for her, I am cooking a couple of dinners for them, and just helping when I can  

Poor Caroline was in quite a lot of pain today, baby is getting really low now !! , her poor back is hurting, her SPD is given her grief  , and she says it feels like the baby is going to pop out   (think that is hopeful thinking) 

I must get my hospital bag ready , Caroline has hers all ready, so I really must do it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## wynnster

Jo & Paul

I am just so pleased for you both, I keep feeling the hairs on the back of my neck stick up when I think of your story    So very excited for you both, I can imagine you're both fit to burst  

Your journey is one of such emotion, high and low times and one that it feels like we have all been on with you - And here you are on the edge of parenthood and about to change your lives forever    

Wishing you all the best for your last few weeks 

xxxxx


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, you're on mat leave hunny!!!! Way to go!!!!

It's a whole new chapter of your life with Paul now!  Wonderful.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Wow I can't believe how close to the EDD it is, where does the time go.  ((hugs)) to Caroline for her SPD and general uncomfyness (is there such a word lol).  Enjoy your Mat leave xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Today I have had a day in the nursery , and sorted a few bits and dressed the cot !! 
Here are a few pictures 

x x x























































You are probably bored now  , sorry, but never ever thought I would be posting pictures like this


----------



## kate28

WOW 
you have been busy 
looks lovely not long to go

Kate


----------



## carole

Not bored at all    Keep those pics coming. I don't know about you, but I have goosebumps !


----------



## Mummytoone

wow Jo looks fantastic! X


----------



## Mish3434

The nursery looks great, not long now, I'm so excited for you both x


----------



## Sue MJ

How could we possibly be bored, those pics only served one purpose and that was to put a huge grin on my face!  You have the nursery done up gorgeous.

So near now!
xxx


----------



## SueL

No boredom here!  Loving those pics and your updates!  we've waited a long time to hear them Jo!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Jo

Oh and my hospital bag is packed !!! Hooray


----------



## Sue MJ

At flippin last!!!

Jo - what are the plans for the 'birth-day'?  Is C having a C Section or natural delivery - can't remember if you've said before or not?


----------



## Jo

Caroline is going for a natural delivery , she wants to get back to normal as soon as possible, and she wants to get home as she knows she will miss her children whilst being in hospital, so think she is going to try and do it in record time  

We have another scan next Thursday to check its going in the right direction , and also to check the size as they keep warning us its a biggy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo, 

The nursery looks fantastic  
It is just gorgeous, not long til bubs is in there  

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Woohoo - Jo, you will be holding your baby before you know it if she's goes for a record breaking push! lol


----------



## Guest

nursery looks beautiful how different it will look in 5 weeks when baby coomb is occupying it!!!!

so so looking forward to reading your news

xxxx


----------



## Jo

I think bubs might be a girl, but thats just my thought, really don't know.

So many people think it is a boy, who knows, well only bubs I suppose  

Can't wait to find out know though 

x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo - I can just imagine the excitement in your house at the moment with all your bubbs stuff coming together - it's magical.

xxxxxxx


----------



## janeo1

Jo 

Haven't logged on for ages but when I do always check this thread first. I have just seen your montage and the pictures of completed nursery they are both fab. Must say I shed a few tears happy ones! 
I can feel your delight and excitement radiating through your messages, & I so very happy for you.    We all can't wait to meet baby coombe! not much longer to go now.  

Jane x


----------



## CarolynB

Dear Jo

Have read every word of this thread over the past few months, as well as watching the montage which utterly had me in pieces.  I am a reader more than a poster.  But just wanted to let you know how much your story has helped me and my sister on our own journey.  Not too many people is similar situations so your story has been invaluable in helping.  Thank you so much.

Not long now until the fairytale ending that you deserve so very much.

Good Luck
Carolyn xx


----------



## Jo

Oh Carolyn, what a lovely ticker you have !!!

You sister is one very special lady, thank her for me for making your dream come true  , 

I can't put into words how we feel about Caroline , she is one very very special lady to us  

Thanks for the comments, I have to say one lady on here, I am sure she won't mind me saying who she is, its Lisabelle gave us inspiration to continue, and god how pleased I am that I kept reading her story, that gave us the energy to continue, and of course Caroline not wanting to give up 

Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy, I have to admit the first 12 weeks, I was a nightmare, worrying about everything, but we have enjoyed every minute since  

Take care

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there, just to say I am so glad all is going so well, I can just sense the complete excitement and happiness in your house! It must be such a whirl of emotions, but such a positive experience too.  Have you got the last few bits together? We need to do a bit more shopping but are getting there. Of course we do have quite a few more weeks... So excited for you! 

Carolyn, what an amazing sister you have. Just brilliant! She must love you very much. You and I, we must have been trying to get our surrogate angels pg the same week! 23 weeks pg, we must even have the same due date. So happy for you, especially if you are as happy as we are to finally be expecting.  

xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

PS I know what you mean about the first 12 weeks, we had a nightmare with ours thinking it was all over twice. It is so scary, but look at you now!   
xx


----------



## Jo

Today we have brought the pram closer to home, its at my mum and dads now which is only 2 miles up the road, so I can go and visit it when I want to  

So looking forward to seeing bubs again on Thursday 

Caroline has just told me her legs are a bit swollen , and a few big veins , poor girl, I do feel for her, and wish I could have some of the problems she has had to deal with for us.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **ElaineW**

Fab thread Jo--its even brought me out of hibernation  
What an amazing lady all your surrogettes are. 
Can just feel the excitement on here. Just think in a few weeks you'll be a mummy and daddy. How is Paul doing--is he sooooo excited??

PLEASE will someone text me if i'm not on here when it happens,
love and huggles

Elaine x


----------



## Jo

Hi Elaine , lovely to see you here 

I am sure someone will, I was going to send to all when bubs arrives   so I must make sure I you have your mobile 

Been with Caroline today, she says bubs has quietened down a lot, which panicked me  but she told not to be silly and it happens once there is not enough room in there, she said its still moving but more squimming then really moving .

I just want it here with me now, I am getting all edgey, can't settle 

Looking forward to the scan on Thursday to see whats going on in there 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## CarolynB

Hi Jo

Thanks for your lovely note back.  Getting braver with posting now, rather than just reading  

Thank you for letting me know about Lisabelle.  Have read that entire thread about her, her dear sis and her adorable little Evie.  It required another box of tissues of course but is a wonderful wonderful story to give us all hope.  I should be even bolder and post on her thread too  

Totally get all that you said.  I was an utter utter wreck for 1st 12 weeks.  Was pretty bad up to mid way scan at 21 weeks.  Since then I have been getting much more excited and shopping masses too.

Love your nursery.  We are just starting ours   Feels like another milestone.

Good Luck for Thursday.  Sure that you are desperate to see you LO again.  Sure that it will be a wobderful day for Caroline, you & Paul.

Sorry that Caroline is having a hard time with her legs/veins.  I so wish we could take some of the pain away.  But it sounds like you are doing all you can to help.  My sis has some lovely jewellery and has been to see Strictly on Tour.  This week I got tickets for Dirty Dancing for her and her dh in September in London.  Will never ever be able to do enough.  Wish we lived closer.  She is in Birmingham and we are in London although have seen more of her than since we were growing up!!!!!

Anyway, just wanted to thank you for your very kind post and wish you a lovely viewing of the precious bundle on Thursday.

You are so close now.    

Love
Carolyn xxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

ahhh dont worry have heard its normal for bubs to quieten down a bit prior to delivery. Im sure Caroline would get checked out if bubs was really quiet. 
Crikey its only 4 weeks today!!

BUT I am pretty sure this bubs is going to be here soon.   Such a fab time of year to have a new baby!  

L xx


----------



## Jo

Hi
I am sure she would, she just says she is getting some nasty pushing down pains now  , me says oh good , she says, Hmmmm   

Carolyn, I know what you mean about closeness and knowing you can never repay .

We have asked Caroline and my brother to be godparents as well as our friends Mel & Tony , they have all said Yes  

Caroline was so chuffed today, but I told her we want nothing from her ever, as she has given the best present ever, and thats life to our child  , and I am sure our child will thank her one day when it knows the whole story  

Take care everyone 
Love Jo
x x x 
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

I simply cannot wait for this birth announcement. Wot a moment that is going to be! I will have a box of tissues on my lap!!!!
Great to see all is well hun.  It's the final countdown to your happy ever after....so thrilled for u!

Lots of love my friend. Enjoy every second and make sure u take a camera into theatre. I was in such a state i nearly 4got ours.

Lisa x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo,

How are you enjoying Maternity Leave hun??
Have you got any bump pics of bubs yet, i am dying to see!!  

Hope all is ready now as SHE could be here any day  

x x x


----------



## Jo

Caroline will hate me for putting these up,


----------



## Jo

The first one was Christmas day and the other one was about a week ago 

x x x


----------



## Mel

Look at her ~ she looks fab and huge 

Mel
x


----------



## carole

Ahhhh lovely. I agree with Piglet - a girl !


----------



## Jo

I have a wonderful last hour, went to pick up Dan from school and dropped him home, and bubs was having a mad hour  , my hand was stuck on bump  , God it feels wonderful , it was moving all over the place, felt amazing !!!

Love Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

that is most def a girl bump I would say


----------



## ~ S ~

Lulu we normally agree on everything but I think BOY  

So exciting!!!!

S xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Just going by my bump which was a round football   We will have to see...................


----------



## Dee

Am sure Caroline will forgive you, Jo  

I think girl bump too


----------



## Jayne

Ooo, I can't decide ...... boy or girl? Normally have a feeling for this sort of thing, but honestly no idea. Am completely 50/50. 

x


----------



## LizzyM

Yay love the bump pics!!

I still, defo say girl


----------



## Grumpygirl

I don't know why but I think girl, although I did think boy. Who knows!? And who cares?! You're going to be a Mummy!!!!!!!!              

And a fab one at that!!


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 
I still think it is a girl , don't care what it is at all , going to see it in a couple of hours, I am so excited 

x x x


----------



## LizzyM

I bet you cant wait Jo


----------



## Jo

Had a lovely scan,  didn't get any picture as bubs to too big to get any good ones, she did try and get a picture of its face but it was shy , and put its arm up 

Anyway he/she weighs in at 6lb 12ozs , so could be looking at near 9lb if its goes full term !!

Bubs has long legs and a big tummy  (takes after his/her daddy)  

We were shown its bladder, stomach, kidneys heart, and then I quickly said, "Oh we don't know what it is" just in case she let it out  

His/ her feet were just gorgeous and their little fingers, so much detail, it was truely amazing

Its in the right place, head down , this is the first time for Caroline for the baby to be in the right place, normally they are back to back posterior, so hopefully this will be an easier birth, it should be after what she is doing for us 

We saw the consultant as well today, and he agrees Caroline should have an epidural as soon as possible, so she doesn't have to suffer anymore pain then need be ).

Its really exciting now, just can't wait , really just want Baby Coombe in my arms  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo, 

So glad all went well with the scan and that SHE is in the right place  

   for Caroline having a good delivery when the time comes    

9lb   know what that feels like!!

Liz xx


----------



## LB

Great news about the scan Jo

i have the feeling its a girl.

not long now

i can feel the excitement in your post

love to all

LB
X


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, loving this thread, loving your news, loving the GIRL bump!!!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Sue MJ

Sue say's Girl.... so definately a boy then!


----------



## nostalgicsam

ooh I think girl too Jo, a lot of us are gonna be wrong tho if bubs is a boy.... am loving the excitement building here Jo HUGS xx


----------



## CarolynB

Really really pleased that all well at the scan.  Glad that he/she is in the right place for Caroline too.

So very exciting.

Lots of Luck
Carolyn xxxx


----------



## brownowl23

i Have to say its definitely a BOY bump.


----------



## **ElaineW**

so whats the plans Jo.
Will Caroline phone when things are happening or when she thinks things are about to happen? Are you both going in with her?
Can you stay in hosp with her?

Come on --we need details


----------



## Jo

Hi
Caroline is going to ring when things start, we don't want to miss anything 
My mum and dad are on call just in case it is through the day and my brother can't get home quick enough to look after their children.

Caroline's mum and myself are her birthing partners, and Paul will be outside, but will be coming in and out when things aren't on show (if you know what I mean) , as soon as bubs is born he will be straight in , I am going to be cutting the cord (if I can) if not, Paul is going to do it 

I have been told to take a bag in for me just in case I do need to stay in with the baby.

Its getting so close know, what I need to do is get rid of this flu I have got , yesterday was dreadful, we were just hoping Caroline didn't ring to say things had started.
Every part of me hurts even my finger tips hurt tapping the keys on the laptop, my throat has never been so sore, temperture high and a headache from hell, just wish it would go away  , because I want to help Caroline, as she is masive now, her SPD is causing problems.

Other then that, we are as ready as we are going to be.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Get well soon Jo  

Dose yourself up with lots of extra strength remedies. 

Not long to go now


----------



## Mish3434

Jo, I hope you are feeling better soon 

x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo, 

Get well soon   

3 weeks left   

x x x


----------



## SueL

Jo, sounds like the plans are all in place!!!   Get well soon hun.

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

aww get well soon Jo Ive just been really ill, culminating in a chest infection so I do empathise HUGS to you and Caroline
xx


----------



## kate28

best wishes and rest up while you can, make sure you well really soon 

kate


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jo hope that the flu is going- lemsip tablets were good for me- and that you are well for when bubs arrives. I really hope Caroline is feeling ok.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - reading the birth plans just make it sooo real. How exciting    . Get well soon Jo xxx


----------



## CarolynB

Hope that you feel better soon Jo.    

Sounds like everything is ready to roll.  Good luck to you and Caroline.

Very close now.
Carolyn xx


----------



## Sal

Hi Jo

I'm another lurker on this super-exciting thread... as just about the last of the original FFrs to have their dream come true - I'm so happy for you.

Praying that everything goes smoothly over the next few weeks & get well soon!

Sal xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you so much 

We are off to the hospital tomorrow to speak with them about our discharge, OMG this is happening, its not someone else its us 

I have had all my hair chopped off, didn't want bubs getting hair in her/ his mouth , so just getting use to it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

We need a pic of the new hairdo now !


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo did you see the addicted to Surrogacy programme on last night?  OMG I was so choked and just kept thinking of you guys and Caroline too.  

Do we get to see pics of your new hair style or do we have to wait and see the full effect with babe in arms?


----------



## Mummytoone

This is getting just soooo mega exciting!


----------



## LizzyM

OOO hope it brings news that bubs is on HER way  

Looking forward to seeing the new hair do Jo!
Are you feeling better?

xx


----------



## Jo

Do you think our bubs looks big in there !!!  
He/ she has gone very quiet, and Caroline feels really well !! Oh and the bump has dropped so much over the last day or so, OMG is it nearly time


----------



## carole

Woohoo !


----------



## LizzyM

Fantastic pic


----------



## carole

P.S Tell Caroline I am *SO* impressed at the lack of stretchmarks !


----------



## lots 1

GOOD LUCK Jo.Wishing the lovely Caroline good luck also.I have been following this amazing thread since joining fertility friends, and have to say it has given me hope that a baby is possible however it comes to you.

Looking foreward to an announcement shortly.

Laura.xx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya jo

I have nerves in my stomach im so excited!!

Time has flown by and not much longer to go!!!

I bet that the WWW will crash when we all hear the news as we will all be posting!! LOL

Jxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

oh fabby dabby Jo so exciting, Caroline looks fab
x


----------



## Kas

By the looks of that bump, could be anytime now.  How exciting  

Good luck Jo, Paul and Caroline you are almost there.


----------



## *katie*

Jo that's a FANTASTIC photo...am also v impressed by Caroline's lack of stretchmarks...wow it really is any day now then!

Wishing you all lots of luck for a pain-free (um, as much as poss anyway!) & smooth arrival...    

xx


----------



## Jo

, still the same here.

Caroline is feeling really tired today, yesterday she was full of beans, she thought things were going to start as she felt ill in the night, had a few signs(what she thought. ie upset tummy, few funny pains, and just felt different),and I said to Paul last night at almost the same time as she started to feel ill, " I reckon things might start tonight" !!(spooky) but hey bump is still with her   I have been with her today and she looks very tired, having trouble walking but it is her sons birthday tomorrow so we have had a chat with bubs  and told her/him that if she/he is going to make an appearance can they do it after Saturday  , so lets hope they listened 

Love 
A Very Excited Mother to be 
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Caroline looks amazing Jo, what a great photo of your son/daughter bump!  Hope your feeling better today Jo, get well and enjoy your Nephews party   Love A xxx


----------



## Jayne

Fab bump pic  Definitely getting lower, and sounds like early signs are there. Hopefully not long now, but hopefully after your nephew's birthday    Have a lovely day tomorrow. Hope you're feeling better now   

x


----------



## CAREbear1

so glad I haven't missed it! I haven't been able to get on for a while as my hands are very full! Enjoy every minute Jo- it is as wonderful as you imagine it to be   I'm glad we kept going, I have my dream and yours will very soon be here too
xxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Jo
I only get to pop on every now and then - you must be so excited (and a teeny bit scared? I was!). Best of luck and hope next time I get here there are congratulations by the dozen!
Love Jaq


----------



## Jo

Does my bump look big in this


----------



## Hun

YES


----------



## Blu

Fab photo!


----------



## LizzyM

Errr I'll say hun  

Love it


----------



## **ElaineW**

Bloody gorgeous bump !!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Am loving this thread! It could be any day now! Amazing.... And Caroline looks fab, such an amazing thing to do for someone. I am convinced baby Coombe is a girl.  All the best!!!
xx


----------



## Sue MJ

Fab pic!  Exciting stuff!


----------



## Gemma B

Brill photo she looks lovely,I'm so excited  gemx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

fab pic- Caroline your doing a fantastic

Not long now Mummy and Daddy!

xxx


----------



## SueL

Amazing pic!


----------



## Pilchardcat

She looks gorgeous Jo!  

Even my hairdresser was asking about you today Jo!    This is one famous baby   x x


----------



## Jo

Awww thank you everyone 

I am just getting impatient now, I want to meet our baby so much 

I am sure he/she knows my voice now, as I speak to it so much, God I just to hold them so much  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh i'm SO excited!!


----------



## lisabelle

wot a beautiful tummy mummy! and my goodness wot a bump....defo a pink one!!!!!!!


----------



## nostalgicsam

oh man this thread is gonna explode soon :-D FAB pic xx


----------



## CarolynB

Just had to pop on and see if there was news.

Great picture.  Caroline looks amazing.

Crossing everything for you Jo.  Not long now and your dream will come true.

Carolyn xxx


----------



## lots 1

Aaah still no news then...Good Luck Caroline,Jo and family.
Laura.xx


----------



## Jo

No still no news, everything seems ok, Caroline is feeling well 
Think this bubs is just going to make us wait a bit longer  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Just till Tuesday Jo!


----------



## Jayne

Gosh it's all soooo close now  Just so, so exciting!  

x


----------



## *Bev*

Jo said:


> No still no news, everything seems ok, Caroline is feeling well
> Think this bubs is just going to make us wait a bit longer
> 
> Love Jo
> x x x


Surely not, we're all getting very impatient


----------



## Mish3434

"No still no news, everything seems ok, Caroline is feeling well 
Think this bubs is just going to make us wait a bit longer  

Love Jo
x x x"


But he or she will be soooo worth the wait 

So excited for you xx


----------



## CarolynB

Just checking in and was thinking how (even more) amazing it would it be if she/he came on Mother's Day.

Would be the perfect end to the journey.    

Carolyn xxx


----------



## Jo

Awww don't, just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes , that would be amazing, but I somehow think he or she is not going to come early, and if they don't all those little clothes we have brought are not going to fit  

Oh well will have to have another shopping trip  

x x x


----------



## lots 1

Hello Jo "whats occuring?" .

Laura.x


----------



## Jo

"nothing , everything is tidy"


----------



## lots 1




----------



## jayb

Hi Jo 

Caroline looks amazing and that Bump she looks like she is about to explode .
I am so excited every day I think about you. I have a strange feeling baby will make an appearance on Sunday. So they can meet Mummy on her very first special Mothers day.

My bets would be a little Charlotte 

Lots of love to you all
Jaybxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine

Thinking of you hunny xxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you 

I am getting nervous now !!!

Caroline has just phoned and she feels fine, so don't think it will be tomorrow, but it won't be long 

I just can't settle at all, every time the phone rings my heart misses a beat , when it is the right call I won't believe it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Jo,

I've stumbled across your story and have read it with tears pouring.

What a wonderful SIL you have and I hope you're baby arrives safe and sound.  

Your journey to motherhood has certainly not been easy and I just want to wish you and your husband a long and happy parenting experience.  Such a joy to read such a moving and happy story.

I'll be tuning in to see what flavour you're getting.

Heartfelt congratulations and best of luck,

Dee


----------



## CAREbear1

Just checking in xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Just checking in too- i am thinking of you all

I have been on FF now for nearly 5yrs and have watched your journey and now its coming to one end as the best bit is about to start.................... i have waited for the day i can post and say congratulations to you and Paul and cant wait much longer! 

I am gonna be offline now til friday so anynews can someone text me (lots have my number! )

xxx


----------



## lots 1

No news then?
Laura.x


----------



## Jo

No  we thought things were starting to happen last night, but it is all quiet again today  , although she has wanted to do lots of stuff today so we will wait and see what tonight or tomorrow brings 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohhh Jo this really could be the start then   Before M was born Mum said I was walking round the shops so fast she had trouble keeping up with me  felt like I had tons of energy!  

Hope to wake up to news from you tomorrow... + + +  

Love you all!
Amanda x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Jo

I have been reading this thread for ages now and I am so excited for you!!!!      I keep looking at your ticker and thinking this time next week you'll be a mummy!!! 

Just wanted too say good luck with the birth, and I cant wait to finally 'meet' your baby.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Neeta

Hi Jo, 

Not posted on here before but have been reading daily for updates, does that make me a stalker   ?

Just wanted to say that i am so so happy that your coming to the end of your journey and beginning another very exciting one.

Your story is so heart-warming, your are such a special family. Your sister in law is an incredible woman  

Can't wait to hear your news.

Good luck hun.

Neeta


----------



## nostalgicsam

Continued good luck to you all Jo, just popped in to check..... 
xx


----------



## **ElaineW**

me too--just checking


----------



## Laine

Just popping in......


----------



## lots 1

Helloo me too. .
Laura.x


----------



## Jo

Sorry still no news  

Caroline wanted to go shopping so had to go with her  , and done some bits around the house 

She has just phoned me asking if I fancied doing some gardening tomorrow !!! think she is mad, but I will go with the flow P, maybe this is just the start of bubs arriving !!!

I can almost feel our baby in my arms, are dream is nearly here, thats amazing  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kas

Oooooo Jo, really sounds like its not long off now.  If Caroline has energy to do gardening (is she mad ) that means she has lots for the pending labour.  What I want to know is how on earth is she going to get down and garden with a beautiful big bump like that  

I think she means for "you" to garden and her to supervise  

XXX


----------



## Jo

Kas I think you might be right  , thats ok though, otherwise I will be there just glued to watching her tummy moving  

**Better get out my gardening clothes out**


----------



## Janis18

I'm just checking in too 
Enjoy the gardening - one of my favourite things to do, and I've got the girls into it as well!


----------



## Jo

Not that much to report, Caroline has been having the odd twinge and her plug has gone , so its just a waiting game.
Today she has got horrible backache so I think I will get an early night just in case , Oh and because I got woken up this morning with a phone call at 4.40 am !!!, my heart missed a few beats thinking it was Caroline, but no, it was Paul's brother in New Zealand !!! He had got the times wrong, but wanted to know if the baby was here yet  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohhhh wowww weeeeeeeeeeeee - thats great to read Jo (not your early wake up call!) about the plug and the backache, 

It really will be soon  

Love A x x x


----------



## LizzyM

I still think the 1st


----------



## lots 1

Whoo hoo its all happening[I hope] .

Loads of luck.

Laura.xx


----------



## starrynight

Hey i just want to see congrats i was just having a nosey on this thread and noticed your little story. What your sil is doing is amazing!! And you and your dh will be great parents hope uz dont have to wait much longer!!xx


----------



## CAREbear1

just checking in!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo it is a like a film with a great ending about to happen- hope she is feeling ok and bubs makes an appearance v soon!!


----------



## Sue MJ

I have a feeling today will be the day....


----------



## wynnster

Oh wow weeeeeeee

Well........ Any overnight news


----------



## Jo

Today is the day Paul's dad sadly passed away 30 years   , so maybe our baby will arrive today, who knows ..I just feel so jittery can't seem to think about anything much , got up twice in the night again, made tea and was hoping the phone might ring 

I have Paul here just cleaning everything , he is a nightmare as well, we are a right pair , we have people ringing all the time asking if bubs is here , its such an exciting time, my nerves are all over the place 

Right better go and get dressed and make my way over to see our bubs and Caroline 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## jan welshy

OMG, I am having kittens waiting to hear some great news.
Today couold well be the day!

Love
Welshy


----------



## nostalgicsam

oh blimey Jo I think bubs will come tonight or tomorrow.. lets hope it soon cos u and paul cant be having sleepless night before bubs is here LOL


----------



## janeo1

Just checking in, we are all on tenterhooks with you Jo.  God so exciting   .  Hopefully won't be too much longer to wait now.  

x


----------



## lou29

Checking in too, hope theres news soon. Don't think i can take the excitment!!!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

I am checking in too- just got back on line and HAD to come check out for news!

xxxx


----------



## Kas

You should see my nails     come on bubs there are so many people that can't wait for you to arrive - 2 in particular 

Good luck Jo, im sure you will be holding your bubs extremely soon 

XXX


----------



## Mish3434

Can't wait to hear the news of Bub's arrival

xx


----------



## CarolynB

Jo

Been mad busy all week and not got here and was desperate for news.

Sounds like it will happen soon now.  You are so close to your dream.  Cannot imagine how you can function at all  

All luck in the world to you all.  

Carolyn xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

C'mon baby Coombe!!!!!! I am checking in all the time too! Loads of luck, lovelies xxxx


----------



## **ElaineW**

me too--just checking in


----------



## Damelottie

Even I had a dream about it last night


----------



## wishing4miracle

still no more news   i still think 30th at 830am  mrs


----------



## Gemma B

any news? gemx


----------



## *katie*

for Paul.

OOoooooh with you and Paul nesting baby has GOT to be here soon....


----------



## jayb

Hi Jo

Been thinking about you all this week. I am so excited for you. Sounds like things are moving now though so hopefully it won't be too long. Sunshine tomorrow so maybe coombes would like to arrive for that and British summer time.How is Caroline she must be very uncomfotable now.
Come on Baby Coombes we are all waiting patiently 

Lots of love
Jaybxxxxxxx


----------



## lots 1

Just checking for news .
Laura.xx


----------



## *katie*

Me too....any sign of any action??


----------



## wynnster

Just checking in too 

Still no baby Coombe to coo over??

xxx


----------



## professor waffle

me too, been checking even while on holiday


----------



## lisabelle

Oh my goodness I cannot wait for the announcement! Got butterflies in my belly for you all.
I think a little girl, tonight, weighing 7lbs 9ozs.
Woohooo how exciting is this!!!!!!!!!

Lisa x x x


----------



## nostalgicsam

just checking


----------



## CarolynB

Just checking too.


----------



## *katie*

And me...again  ........I notice Jo's not online...is this a sign? ? ? ? ?


----------



## carole

I can't stand the suspense. I have bitten my fingernails down to the roots  
Come on baby Coombe !


----------



## **ElaineW**

taking my phone to bed


----------



## nostalgicsam

LOL it is quiet, so possibly it's all happening? cant wait 2 check in tomorrow!


----------



## Janis18

come on little coombey!!! ;-)


----------



## Mel

Baby C is on its way ~ Caroline is in labour ​


----------



## struthie

Oohh thanks Mel,hope there is news soon x


----------



## wynnster

ohhhhhhh so exciting!!!!

Yay yay yay


----------



## lilacbunnykins

ooo ive been following this thread for  while,im so excited for them all,hopefully when i get in from work baby c will be here......


----------



## carole




----------



## *katie*

Oooooooooooooooooooooooh thanks for the update Mel, come on Baby C!!


----------



## Mummytoone

oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is so exciting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Please someone text me if he or she arrives, have tumble tots this morning, typical!


----------



## Dee

Fabulous News


----------



## **ElaineW**

OMG thanks Mel--I am sooooooooooooo excited and feel like crying with nerves for you all.

You do realise FF will melt when the news arrives dont you Mel and Tony    !!


----------



## margocat

I'm a lurker here - but very excited!!  Wishing Caroline, Jo & Paul all the very best for such a special day.  MC xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

whoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LizzyB

Very excited that Baby C is on the way!!! 

Can't wait for the news 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lots 1

GOOD LUCK.Can't wait for the announcement.There is going to be alot of celebrations on this amazing thread.

LOL ,Laura.xx


----------



## Mish3434

Sooo exciting, go Caroline go Caroline.

xx


----------



## Kas

Couldn't get on line this morning as my broadband went down so got my mum to update me.  So have just been on to service provider and told them they HAD to get me back on line as I couldn't be without it today.  So here I am 

Come on bubs and Caroline - give it some welly - we are all waiting for some amazing news 

XXX


----------



## **ElaineW**

Please have this baby in the next 10 mins--i need to go out


----------



## REC

Oh this waiting is driving me potty!!  

Hurry up Baby C  

Roz
x


----------



## kate28

wooo hoo
i have taken today off work as have a really heavey cold, this has cheered me up no end 
cant wait to hear the bundle has arrived


----------



## lots 1

Aaaaa the wait is driving me crazzzzy!!


----------



## Neeta

Come On Baby C!!!!!


----------



## *Kim*

No news as yet. Have my phone very close to me.

i reckon 3pm a boy and 7lb 14. I thought yesterday at 3 but maybe i was a day early 

C'mon baby there are so many people waiting on your arrival.

Kimx x  x


----------



## Marielou

Hope you're right Kim - means baby will be here any minute now!  i think a boy too -  8lb 8oz.


----------



## **ElaineW**

Right I'm back --you can have it now    . NEVER have I done a shopping so quickly !!


----------



## wishing4miracle

ooooooohhhhh how exciting   i might at least get the day right then   but i dont think the 830am part


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I'm think about 5pm, I can't keep away from the computer looking for updates


----------



## Suzie

Ohhhh come on baby c  so many people are waiting to say welcome to the world  

X
My sil is sat next to me and was due yesterday so is hoping all the anticipation here is going to start her off


----------



## sarahc

I keep looking too, soooo exciting  x


----------



## kate28

i keep checking and the server is getting stressed  
there must be so many of us keep clicking on the tab


----------



## Mel

** Update **

Caroline was 6cm at 2pm

Mel
x​


----------



## Mish3434

Woohoo, come on Caroline!!

I'm so excited for Jo and Paul, I feel the need to check for updates every 5 mins   good job i'm a lone worker and my boss can't see me  

xx


----------



## Suzie

ohh I have puppy class at 6 so if you could hang on until 7.15 Caroline then that would be great  

x


----------



## kate28

Anyone know is today the actual due date??


----------



## Suzie

I think it was yesterday ? same as my SIL but I am sure the others will correct me if it's not 
x


----------



## Mel

kate28 said:


> Anyone know is today the actual due date??


Yes it is hun 

Mel
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Wooooooohoooooooooo

i am so excited!

xxx


----------



## Suzie

see  

ohhh right on time then 

x


----------



## kate28

Thats so good, im really please they havent had to wait after the due date by ages
they have so waited long enough


----------



## steve and sue

How wonderful you must both be overwhelmed , me and Steve have just been for the first scan with our wonderful surrogate Manda and seen the scan of out little twin  miracles and are both lost for words , we just keep looking at each other and smilling all the time ...  we receiced a lovely card from ****************** who found our surrogate for us and they have been amazing , I just wanted to share this with you as you will know how we all feel , cant wait for the birth ....


----------



## julesuk

Just heard the news !! So, I'm sneaking in for an update!!!!

I am over the moon for Jo and Paul, just imagine how they are feeling this very moment - sooooooooo exciting!!

Love to all, Jules xx


----------



## Jayne

Wonder if baby Coombe has arrived yet. Gosh what a wonderful day  Can't wait to hear EVERYTHING!   not to mention meet the little one at the next meet. 

Good luck Jo, Paul and Caroline  

xxx


----------



## Mel

**Update**

They are just waiting for the epidural to go in and then they are going to break her waters ~ Paul was sooooooooooo excited.

Mel
x​


----------



## Jayne

Exciting stuff  

How you holding up Mel?    Ta for the updates  
x


----------



## struthie

Oooh exciting!

Think this website is going to melt!


----------



## Mummytoone

Reckon it will happen pretty fast after those waters broken. I am glued! x


----------



## SueL

Wow baby C you're on your way!!!!!!  Caroline, Jo and Paul much much love to you all !!!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

God poor Caroline must be shattered. 

Hope its soon so Jo & Paul can hold their dream and Caroline can relax.

Cant stay on here please can you ring me Mel?? xxx

Kimx x


----------



## Mel

Jayne said:


> Exciting stuff
> 
> How you holding up Mel?  Ta for the updates
> x


I am having kittens Jayne ~ i have all the phones beside me just dont know what number Jo will ring 

Kim ~ I will ring you hun first 

I cannot wait!!

Mel
x


----------



## Jayne

Oh Mel, bless you, I can imagine    Won't be long now I'm sure and you'll be getting that first special cuddle of your God son/daughter. I still can't decide what I think baby will be. Suppose I should make a guess though, so going to say boy. Then again ............. hmmm   

x


----------



## **ElaineW**

blooming heck--i have pains in my stomach with nerves!
I remember my thread when Eva was born--it was pages long. I remember her lying in my arms and me reading all the messages with me sobbing. They are all now in her memory box


----------



## Marielou

Oh this is so exciting!  I reckon it won't be long after her waters are broken ..... push Caroline, push!!!!


----------



## *katie*

Any more news? It must be at least 10 minutes since I last checked!


----------



## **ElaineW**

*katie* said:


> Any more news? It must be at least 10 minutes since I last checked!


----------



## LizzyM

Katie!

I dont wanna look away from the screen


----------



## lisac

Hi 

Just logging on for an update, hopefully it will happen very soon.  Its a very exciting time for them both, they sooo deserve it. 

Ive been checking all day today!!! 

Lots of Love 
Lisaxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

oh my I can't move from the screen !


----------



## Mish3434

Come on little baby your Mummy and Daddy are probably fit to burst with the expectation and excitement

x


----------



## SueL

Just back to check (again!!!). 

Mel, thank goodness you are posting the news and not Sue MJ..... who would string it out!!!!!!!

You'd not do that to us would you!!! Please!!! 

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Jo's gonna need a trunk to keep this record of posts in not a memory box


----------



## Suzie

Awww back from puppy classes and first thing I do is log on and still no news  

Hope your little bundle of joy is here or very nearly 

xx


----------



## Mel

SueL said:


> Just back to check (again!!!).
> 
> Mel, thank goodness you are posting the news and not Sue MJ..... who would string it out!!!!!!!
> 
> You'd not do that to us would you!!! Please!!!
> 
> Love Sue
> xxxxx


I would not be able to contain myself and keep this news from everyone 

As soon as i know 

Mel
x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Sue, your comment about Mrs J, she so would be having us hanging on her every post...she'd be hanging it out till the last would Sue  

Had a panic a bout 10mins ago...could not get connected, what a night to lose connection!! yikes


----------



## LizzyM

Oh i thought that was it then


----------



## wynnster

Sooo exciting! Well done Mel keeping us updated  

Whats the bets the lights will dim across the country with the power surge needed for FF  

I will now sit glued to the screen and keep pushing refresh  

Push Push Push!!!


----------



## Suzie

comment about SueMJ ( love you really   ) 

Aww I thought Mel had news then


----------



## Hun

Reckon baby C is going to be ENORMOUS after this long pushing


----------



## Laine

Just checking in........Ooooooooooo xx


----------



## Kas

Oooo I really hope Caroline doesn't do a "me" - waters broke sunday night, bubs didn't arrive for another 3 days!!!

Come on baby C  don't keep us in suspense.  Hope Caroline is holding out ok.

XX


----------



## wynnster

Kas and Laine - Two people I'm meaning to email a reply to this evening but sorry i'm glued here for the evening    or for the next 3 days if Caroline follows Kas


----------



## Kas

Noooooooo please not that long - i have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## nicky30

Jo and Paul

So excited for you right now. Cannot wait to hear the news. 

Nicky xxx


----------



## Mel

** Update **

Just spoke to Jo and baby is not quite here yet, they think within the next hour 

They were waiting till now to break her waters and think that is the only thing holding baby back from making a grand entrance.

Hopefully be making a HUGE announcement soon.

Mel
x​


----------



## wynnster

Ohhhhhhhhh  So Exciting and nerve wracking at the same time - I have butterflies  

DH looking over my shoulder, no way he's getting his hands on the laptop tonight  

Can't wait for your announcement Mel


----------



## Marielou

Aaaaaakkkk this website better not crash with overuse in the next hour or so!    Come on baby C!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Only just found this thread - and omg at SUCH a crucial part!

I cant WAIT to hear     

xx*


----------



## LizzyM

As i am reading this thread 22 members and 15 guests are also reading   

Baby C your a celeb


----------



## *Kim*

Mel said:


> Kim ~ I will ring you hun first


Thanks Mel  xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

27 members and 11 guests!

Baby C your one baby the whole of FF has waited a long time for!

Come on PUSH! 

xxx

by the time i posted it was 28members and 18 guests! xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I just got home and wow wow wow! I am now camped out online like the rest of you lot wanting all the gory details! Good luck everyone, so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!1

PUUUUUUUUUSH!!!
love
Lisa
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Just noticed on Tashja's ******** profile that things were happening

Come on Baby Coombe!


----------



## Dee

Come on Baby ... make your Mummy and Daddy's dreams come true xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm hooked too

Come on baby C xxxxxxx

Jo and Paul I can't begin to imagine how excited you must be

Good luck

Xxxxx


----------



## Dee Jay

hi all,

just waiting just like everyone else..................come on baby coombe xxx

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Elaine, please, please can you text me, Rich nagging me to go to bed x

Or ANYONE who has my number, please please x


----------



## *looby*

Another one hooked to her pc    

Hoping news is soon - I think mel wants to get driving !!!

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I think the whole of the country are waiting for the news!!! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## **ElaineW**

LULU
of course


----------



## LizzyM

Right i cant sit here any longer  
I need my bed!! OMG if i cant sleep i will be back down to look on here again   

PUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

x x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

thank you hun xxxx


----------



## sarahc

So exciting I keep popping back  rushed in from teco and straight on here! Jo and Paul must be soooo excited  x x x


----------



## Dee Jay

lulu,
I'll can send you a PM on here and on also ** too if that helps?
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Allie K

Come on Baby C - we're waiting!!

How exciting!!!!!!!  Jo and Paul are nearly there....


----------



## lots 1

I have goose bumps...Can't be long now....You can do it Caroline!!

Laura.xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

C'mon!!!!!!!!! There's only so much internet shopping a girl can do while she waits before she goes bankrupt!!! xx


----------



## Mel

** Update **

Just spoke to Paul

Baby has decided to have a poop, they have cleared most of it away but this means baby, Jo and Caroline have to stay in until Weds morning now (when baby eventualy decides to come out).

They are going to put up Syntocin at about 10.30pm to get things moving a bit more.

I have told them to ring me whatever time this baby arrives and said it is a stubborn one 

Mel
x​


----------



## AmandaB1971

gigglygirl said:


> C'mon!!!!!!!!! There's only so much internet shopping a girl can do while she waits before she goes bankrupt!!! xx


  I've answered all my work emails for tomorrow remotely for something to do while I'm waiting, might have to start shopping myself soon!!

C'mon Caroline you can do it! We're all bursting with excitement here.

 to Paul, Jo (and Mel  ) for your excitement and patience not long now!!

Axxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

for Caroline she must be exhausted by now.

Jo and Paul.... Youre nearly there x


----------



## carole

Norty baby Coombe


----------



## Guest

talk about making a grand entrance!

Caroline you are one very very special lady

Xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wednesday?? We can't wait until WEDNESDAY?!!!   Please say you mean Tuesday?!
xx


----------



## Mel

gigglygirl said:


> Wednesday?? We can't wait until WEDNESDAY?!!!  Please say you mean Tuesday?!
> xx


They only means they have to stay in hosp till weds ~ i hope baby arrives tonight


----------



## Dee

Jo, Paul and Caroline

Thinking of you continuously .. hope the dream comes true very very soon

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Laine

Thinking of you all continuously xx


----------



## REDHAY

Just logged on to see 6 pages of posts just for today! I Thought OMG it's happening! I think like evryone else I've hooked on this amazing story, thinking of you all and hoping baby C arrives safely very soon x x x 

Hayley


----------



## Dee Jay

35 members/ 20 guests eagerly waiting the arrival of Coombe xxxx plus more I'm sure!!

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Naughty baby c!  Talk about making an entrance and building up some suspense!


----------



## lots 1

This has got to be made into film/book/play!!Any budding film directors/producers/writers?? 

Laura.xx


----------



## PiePig

Hope there is some news soon.....its all very exciting!!


----------



## wynnster

Can't keep my eyes open a moment longer - Will have to get the news in the morning (thats if i get any sleep!!) 

Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## CarolynB

OMG.  So many looking that the page froze.       Now up to 37 members and 25 guests awaiting the arrival.      

Big hugs to Caroline, Jo, Paul and Baby C.   

Hope that when I get up tomorrow that there will be news of a safe arrival of a very special bundle of joy.

Carolyn xxx


----------



## lisabelle

Aww I think I am gonna burst!!! I am pacing the living room ready to light my cigar!!!!!!!!
Fancy doing a poop already....how cheeky  
Enjoy every second Jo of your first skin-to-skin with your long awaited precious bundle. Plant a huge kiss on baby's forehead from Evie........cannot wait to hear about you and Paul's first days as parents. This is better than anything on TV. Pfftt to Eastenders and Coronation Street, this is real life, real hopes and dreams and the most well deserved happy ever after!! 

Just love it!!!

Lisa x x x


----------



## *looby*

I cant stay up anymore   

Have my phone firmly glued to my pillow though   

xxx


----------



## lots 1

Good night all.

Will check in tomorrow for updates.

Laura.xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

aww Lisa you said it all, I really have to go to bed as girls will have me up with the birds, but Jo and Paul I wish you all the love in the world as you start family life   and Caroline YOU'RE A STAR, can't wait to read the thousands of posts tomorrow  
x


----------



## Felicity Wishes

I think there are more people watching and waiting patiently than we all think... I have been avidly looking to see if there is any news.

Wishing Jo & Paul and of course Caroline loads of luck & love... really hoping baby makes an appearance very soon  

Can't wait to hear xxxx


----------



## keemjay

i hope Tony has a plan up his sleeve if anything should go t*ts up on the site tonight..maybe we should have all paid for a back-up server in case this one crashes  i mean can you imagine what would happen if people suddenly coulnt get on the site..the howls would be heard on the moon 

Jo and Paul, I have been following your story almost ever since i joined FF, to see it end, and begin, will be the most wonderful moment

kj x


----------



## SueL

Thinking of you all, I have to go to bed as Clark is up early in the morning!!!!!!

Take care and enjoy your first moments together as family Coombe!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## *katie*

I'm going to have to go to bed now too...will be logging in first thing, hopefully to see the exciting news.

Jo and Paul wishing you every happiness in meeting your son/daughter, looking forwards to hearing all about it (very) soon.  Ans Caroline, good luck to you too, you are totally amazing.

Katie x


----------



## Mel

News this way:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=189246.new#new


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations on the birth of baby Charlie- Love to Jo, Paul and of course the wonderful Caroline for making your dream complete , L xxx

[fly] Welcome to the world litle man [/fly]


----------



## Mel

Spoke to mummy and daddy this morning ~ both so chuffed, can hear the excitement in their voices, Charlie is gorgeous and has been so content all night, mummy fed him at 4am and has only had 20 mins sleep  but she doesnt care. Daddy wanted to punch the doc who slapped Charlie's foot to make him cry 
Caroline is doing brilliantly and is well after that long labour, they didnt do the syntocin in the end as Charlie zoomed out before they could get it going.
I am sure that mummy will be on to tell you all the details as soon as she can pull herself away from her son for 2 secs 

Mel
x


----------



## LizzyM

just lovely to hear!!

I hope Daddy didnt punch him   

Look forward to more updates and pics


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Its so lovely the words her son


----------



## Mish3434

Aww it really is a fantastic end the hard journey that Jo and Paul have endured.  I can't wait to see some pics and hear all about their experience of the birth and the first few days with baby Charlie.

Fantastic news I am overjoyed for them both

Haha I hope Paul didn't punch the doc.

Shelley x


----------



## lisabelle

Congratulations Mummy!

Jo thank you so much for the text. Made me feel so important! As my text said I am over the moon for you all. Can't wait to see your update in a few days. Enjoy every magical moment hun x x x x


----------



## Mel

The Coombe family are being discharged home tonight 

Yippeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Mel
x


----------



## mazv

Fab news they are coming home tonight 

Can't wait to hear the birth story and see pics of Charlie with his Mummy & Daddy 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow how wonderful - home with their miracle tonight.    I bet their house has never been so happy!

Marie xxxx


----------



## **ElaineW**

Oh how wonderful them coming home already.
Bet they can't wait to be a family together


----------



## *Bev*

Everytime I read anything on this thread or the others about Baby Charlie I  

Jo, Paul HUGE CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your precious SON, OMG!!  So pleased your being discharged so soon and can at last go home and be with your beautiful boy as a family.

Caroline, you are such an amazing and selfless lady to have been through so much to bring Baby Charlie into the world...  

Lots of love to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## kate28

oh sooooo cant wait to read the updates when they are home as a family


----------



## Irish Dee

To Jo, Paul and amazing baby Charlie,

I've followed your story and am just so delighted for you all.

Many, many happy years to you all,

Love Dee


----------



## LizzyM

Ahhh this is lovely 

WELCOME HOME CHARLIE, MUMMY AND DADDY ​
x x x


----------



## Gemma B

Huge congratulations to you both on the birth of your son,I'm sat here in tears that finally your dream as come true. cant wait to see pictures.... Caroline what an amazing women you are, thankyou from us all at FF. gemxx


----------



## Sue MJ

SueL said:


> Just back to check (again!!!).
> 
> Mel, thank goodness you are posting the news and not Sue MJ..... who would string it out!!!!!!!
> 
> You'd not do that to us would you!!! Please!!!
> 
> Love Sue
> xxxxx


Oi Cheek - never mind about stinging things out, I've been so busy with my Aussie pals I've not been on here and nobody thought to text me.... so this is the first I know of this wonderful news!

Huge Congratulations Jo & Paul on the safe arrival of Baby Charlie Coombe - talking of Aussie pals, Chooks sister is Jo, her dh is Paul and they have a son Charlie!!!! .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## kitten1

Congratulations!!!

Welcome to the world little baby Charlie Coombe!!  You are a very special little man who will be loved so much by so many.

(Loving the name btw!!     )

All our love, always!!

Mandy, DH and Charlie xxx


----------



## Mel

Jo, Paul and Charlie

Hope you had a wonderful first night home as a family 

It was wonderful to hear Charlie coo'ing down the phone and i know he will be excercising his lungs soon for you (if he has not already) 

Cannot wait for you to come and tell us all how he is doing and show us pics of him 

Love you lots

Mel
x​


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations to Jo, Paul and welcome to the world Charlie!
Love
Welshy and Dh XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jo

Hello Everyone 

Sorry I haven't been on her earlier, I have been so busy crying, laughing and getting to know our son 

He is the best thing that has ever happened to us, he is our world 

We just feel so complete, its wonderful.

Caroline is doing so well, she is amazing, can't thank her enough, although she has told me to stop saying it now  

I will be back very soon , but I am just so in love with my boy and right now he needs his mum to cuddle him 

Take care and thanks for all your lovely messages, everyone will be printed off and added to his keepsake box

Love Jo, Paul and Charlie
x x x


----------



## kate28

JO
i love your ticker photo 
such a lovely family snap

take care

Kate


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo such a wonderful photo of your family all together at last. XX


----------



## carole

Wow. I love happy endings     or should that be beginnings


----------



## LizzyM

Just lovely to read  

x x x


----------



## MummytoKeira

What a wonderful post to read...has brought a tear to my eye....enjoy every single moment with him xxxxx


----------



## Mel

Thank you to those who gave towards a little something for Jo, Paul and Charlie, i was able to buy the following from you all and FF.

I did also get a classic winnie the pooh bear but i took the photo before i put him in 

Mel
x


----------



## leo

Wow, the presents are wonderful, that is so kind.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lfgt where abouts is the meeting and is it for IP and SM to meet and chat? I have had a look on the website but it jsut says access denied as I am not a memeber yet. How often do they have meetings

L x


----------



## Jo

Paul, myself and Charlie would like to thank everyone who gave towards those amazing gifts, we were totally overwhelmed by them really, really couldn't take it all in, so thank you from the bottom of out hearts 

We will send personal thank yous, just don't seem to have anytime ourselves  but we wouldn't have it any other way 

I feel like a changed woman, I used to suffer from panic attacks and a few others bits, but I haven't had one since our son arrived into the world, he has completed us, we are just so in love, not sure where all the love came from but the flood gates opened when Charlie arrived.

Its the best feeling in the world  

Thank you all so much, and thank you for helping us through our journey, it has been a long one, with many tears but Charlie is worth everyone tear that we have shed  

Love and thanks
Jo, Paul & Charlie
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohh boy...your amazing!

Stop it Jo...setting us off!   (again!)   

Love to you all!
A xx


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo - if only you could bottle that feeling and flog it, you'd make millions!  Your photo's show a different woman too - pure happiness!

Charlie is absolutely gorgeous.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Dee

Jo  

Just loving the fact that your dream coming true is all you ever wished for and more  

Enjoy every moment

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Suzie

Ohh its just brilliant  

Jo I am so glad that Charlie has come into your lives  and I can not wait until July to have a cuddle. Although I fear that they may be pushing in, in the cuddle queue! 

x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Suzie said:


> Ohh its just brilliant
> 
> Jo I am so glad that Charlie has come into your lives  and I can not wait until July to have a cuddle. Although I fear that they may be pushing in, in the cuddle queue!
> 
> x


 Think you'd better get a ticket system going!


----------



## Marielou

Jo so lovely to read your posts - your joy just shines out from the page    
Enjoy every second  - I'm sure you are!

Marie xxxx


----------



## EJJB

Congratulations Jo and Paul on the birth of baby Charlie.
Our surro daughter is 2 and a half next week and it just gets better and better.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## LB

Dear Jo and Paul

it is with the ultimate smile on my face that i am reading your news - it just doesn't get any better than this 

My rainbow prayer has come true at last. 

Welcome to the world Charlie  - you are a lucky little man and have made so many people smile in the first few days of your life.  you can be sure there is no baby wanted more than you in this world.

enjoy it all ......the wait is over .........let the fun begin 

LB
X


----------



## starr

Have just watched the finished montage and am blubbing like a baby..

Well done and enjoy your new family xxx


----------



## kate28

i have just watched your lovely montage and an now in floods of tears, happy tears its so wonderful

congrats again to you all

xxx


----------



## CarolynB

Jo

So very happy for you, Paul and dear little Charlie.        What a cutie he is.  

Watched the montage and had tears streaming down my face.  It is so wonderful and moving.  The picture of the three of you just after he arrived is amazing.

Hope that you are enjoying your 1st Easter as a very special family.    Hope that Caroline is recovering well.

Love
Carolyn
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone 

Caroline is amazing, she is doing really well, having a few after pains, but she is trying to get on as normal, she is a very special lady to us  

We are loving every minute of being Charlie's parents, it is an amazing feeling knowing he needs us, he is changing so quickly but we are trying to capture every minute 

We had The Daily Mail come round to take some pictures to have an ending to the story they done, so looks like that will be in tomorrows paper , wanted to do it to have the finished part for Charlie's scrapbook  

To everyone that is still waiting, please please don't give up hope, we nearly did, I know Paul had, but I convinced him to keep trying for me, and he did, and he is so pleased I did convince him  , it can happen, I know it seems easy for me to say that now, but I really mean it, if you still have the fight in you to keep going please do 

Take care everyone
Love Charlie's mummy
x x x


----------



## lots 1

Jo you truly are inspirational.We would never have considered surrogacy but now if e/d ivf fails then that is our next option.

Every time I read this thread it makes me feel there is truly hope.

Love to you all.

Laura.xx


----------



## tuck

Jo and Paul

Your story is amazing, what a special family you are, all of you.  I am so pleased that your dream came true and know that you will cherish every precious minute you have with Charlie who is adorable.  

Congratulations and thank you for giving so many, me included, hope.

Tuckxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Jo,

Just a great article, i showed my friend at work  

How is everything going as Mummy and Daddy hun?
How is the gorgeous Charlie?

x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 
Thanks again for the lovely messages .

We have been overwhelmed with peoples generosity and kindness, it really has taken us back 
Its Paul's first day back at work today, really loved having here with us , but can't wait to be on the doorstep with Charlie in my arms to greet him home 

Some of you know we were in The Daily Mail on Monday, well we also got asked to go on GMTV and London Tonight, but why we did the paper is so we had something in writing to show Charlie when he is older enough, so we have done all we wanted to do really, they were lovely offers but we did say no to both of them 

Charlie is amazing, he seems to be changing daily, we are trying to capture every moment , he loves his cuddles , and so does mummy and daddy , he is just adorable 

We got his birth registered yesterday so thats a start to getting things moving 

Caroline is looking and feeling really good , she says she feels so fit and I have to say she looks it , I am still amazed that she has done this for us, the gift she has given us can't ever be topped, it really is the ultimate gift 

We have the health visitor today, and Charlie's hearing test, and then I think I might go and visit a friend 

Take care everyone.

love and hugs
Jo (Charlie's mummy) 
x x x


----------



## Janis18

Jo - reality is about to kick in  You'll love every single moment of it!!!
Glad all is going so well, and that Caroline is recovering quickly.
I loved the article, especially the photos - those smiles are just the best I've ever seen!
XXXXX


----------



## **ElaineW**

loved the article in the paper. Some bloody ignorant people though or they just cant read !!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo just watched your final montage and the happy ending- made me cry and I have just put fake tan on !!!!

L x


----------



## Jo

Oh sorry , we still can't watch it without crying, we have ordered it now so everyone can watch it 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## cleg

Jo just watched your finished montage, absolutely spine tingling + so so very heartwarming   charlie is a right little cracker  

xxx


----------



## luski

Just watched finished montage with DH & tears pouring down 

  my face It's seeing things like that that keep me going & praying 

  that are dream may come true one day


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone 

Luski Wishing you lots of luck, really hope your dream comes true very soon , just hang on in there cos it can happen 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs CW

Jo I've been saving your montage for a rare moment on my own - I'm glad I did, I've been howling    

Beautiful - the montage and Charlie  

Claire x


----------



## Jo

Sorry Claire, I really didn't mean anyone to cry  
x x x


----------



## Marielou

Oh Jo, another one in tears here after watching your montage - Happy tears shed for you that your dream came true x


----------



## Tweetiepie

Jo - just watched the whole of your montage and had to run and get some tissues midway   .. That is so beautiful 

Your son is beautiful       Your story gives us lots of hope


----------



## lilacbunnykins

i too have sat here with tears running down me face,so lovely,im so pleased for you all xx


----------



## EJJB

Jo and hubby,
Have just sat here with tears flooding down my face watching your lovely montage of Charlie. Your joy is so obvious and I am so happy for you.
The photos of the washing brought back so many memories of when we were preparing for our daughter to arrive. She has brought us so much happiness and put an end to all those years of tears. We turned to surrogacy two years  after our son was stillborn in 2001 and our daughter was born five and a half years later. I'm really hoping she'll wake up in a minute cos I really want to give her a cuddle now. 
Congratulations to you both and your wonderful Sister in Law.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## CarolynB

Wow Jo

Simply cannot believe that Charlie is over a month old already.

Love the new pic of him at 30 days. Scrummy  

Carolyn  xxx


----------



## Jo

Nor can we, he is 5 weeks today !! can't remember April at all  think I was a little overwhelmed and tired 

Have to say we are loving every moment, he is changing every day so it seems, and we are sure he is smiling on and off , he watches us move around the room and is really alert now  

Carolyn, just you wait hun those 50 days are going to fly but, but have to say the next x amount go even quicker   but you will love it, it is amazing, the best  

We have booked his christening for 26th July (day after our 12th Anniversary) , so starting to get a few bits for that , he has 2 god mummys, my bestest friend Mel  and of course Caroline and he has 3 god daddy's, Tony , my brother and Paul's cousin 

Can't believe we can put in for the parental order next week !! OMG OMG !!!

love to everyone
Jo 
x x x


----------



## SueL

Wow Jo, loving your posts - loving the pics and love the fact you are planning your lives with your son forever! 

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Jo

OMG !! Our son is now 10lb 11ozs !!! We must be doing something right  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LizzyM

Thats a great weight hun!!

How is everything going? So lovely to read about your christening plans for gorgeous Charlie  

Liz xx


----------



## janeo1

Just watched your montage it was lovely sat with big smile on my face....so nice to see such a fantastic happy ending.  Sounds as if charlie is definitely thriving , you can almost feel the happiness radiating from your posts and pics, so fab to see. 

x


----------



## Jo

Hi 
Parental order all ready to go 

This 6 weeks has just flown by, but have enjoyed every single minute of it, its just the best 

Charlie is now smiling and it just melts you, its wonderful , I love him more then words can say.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## REC

Aww Jo 

You sound sooooooooooooooooo happy being a mummy. 

We need more pictures!!  

Roz
xx


----------



## Jo

Here are a few pictures


----------



## Mummytoone

My goodness Jo, how big is he now!!! Gorgeous pictures xxx


----------



## LizzyM

Beautiful Jo, he is just perfect  

K is looking for a man    

x x x


----------



## **ElaineW**

he is just adorable. Can't wait to give him a huggle in the summer and let E stroke him


----------



## carole

Oh wow - gorgeous !


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo - love your Avator pic.... and well, what can I say about all the pics of Charlie - keep them coming, coz he's just so so scrummy.  Does he ever wake up though?  

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ah Jo he's gorgeous! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

beautiful beautiful boy

xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Gorgeous photos Jo  Fab about the Parental Order too  

xx


----------



## Siobhan1

Aww! He looks like your DH in the last photo  

xx


----------



## Jo

Thank you everyone, here is one to show he does wake up sometimes


----------



## professor waffle

awww he's so gorgeous! lovely smile


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Aww Love the piccy's my fav is your avatar.

you look radient & sooooo happy just as you should!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Sue MJ

Ahh gorgeous... so wakes for bathtime! lol  Then back to sleep, just too much!  Looking forward to a huggle in July!


----------



## REC

Oh Jo 

He's adorable.

Wish I was coming to the meet now!! 

Roz
x


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo he is a seriously gorgeous boy, he really is. You have a real looker! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

REC said:


> Oh Jo
> 
> He's adorable.
> 
> Wish I was coming to the meet now!!
> 
> Roz
> x


it's not to late there are still rooms avalible & Jo n Paul are going to raise funds for FF charging 50p a cuddle . . .

( well I thinks its a good idea  )


----------



## LizzyB

Gorgeous pics Jo......you've got a very handsome little man there 

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwwwwwww bless him, fab bathtime piccy! 

Axxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Hope you all well 

Charlie is doing so well, he is smiling and cooing all the time, the other day when I was getting him out of his moses basket for his morning feed, he gave me the biggest smile ever, it just melted me to think he knows I am his mummy, he is the best thing that has ever happened to us 

Got him weighed this morning, he is now 11lb 9ozs , he has got his first lots of jabs next Tues   not looking forward to that at all.

Take care everyone


----------



## Sue MJ

Truely scrumptious!  Still sleeps more I see.... lol, just so adorable and talk about make me more broody than I usually am and that's saying something! 

xxx


----------



## SueL

Utter perfection!  Loving your updates Jo!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Jo

We have got our date for our parental order hearing !!!!!

Its June 24th 11am, we are so excited


----------



## Mummytoone

ohhh fab, not long to go then! What does it involve?
x


----------



## kate28

wow congrats


----------



## Jo

I think Caroline was going to come with us, but if it is not needed, might tell her not to worry this time 

It says she has to be there for the last time ?? I am sure she will be there for that one though, as you say 'Start together, finish together'  

Still can't believe our little boy is 11 weeks 1 day old !! its going soooo fast !!! loving every single minute 

His favorite place is the bath, a close 2nd is our bed  

He is sleeping through now , often doing a 10 hour stint without wanting food  .

When he wakes in the morning the smiles we get are amazing, it makes everything we went through so much easier 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Awww Jo, beautiful post as always!   Only 8 days to go....

Can't believe Charlie is nearly 12 weeks already, blimey! 

Love to you all
Amanda xxx


----------



## jayne c

Hi Guys

I am so pleased for you how fantastic i do hope all goes well. It is so uplifting to read good news when you are struggling with infertility and the heart ache that goes with the journey 

love and best wishes

jayne c


----------



## CarolynB

Dear Jo

Just wanted to come on and wish you all luck in the world for Wednesday's hearing.  (Not sure how much I shall be on here over the next few days??)

Hope that all will go really well and you will get a date that is not too far away for the second hearing.  Sure it will pass off uneventfully but it will be nice for you to get all the official paperwork sorted for sure.

Simply cannot believe that he is over 11 weeks old already and sleeping for 10 hours.  What a good boy you have there  

Absolutely love your pics especially the one of you all together on Fathers Day    Gave me a tear in my eye.

Lots of Luck
Carolyn xxxxxx


----------



## CarolynB

Dear Jo

Really hope that the Parental Order Hearing on Wednesday went well and everything is on track.   

Love
Carolyn xxxxx

PS - thanks for coming to find me - especially given I should not even be there yet


----------



## Jo

I need to watch out for your wonderful news , I can't wait to read all about it  , I am so excited for you, you are going to love it, its the best feeling ever 

It went fine thank you on Weds, next stage 6th July and last hearing 19th August  

They were all so nice and it seems so easy  (lets hope so anyway) maybe because it is in the family (so to speak) 

Poor Charlie had his 2nd lot of immunisations yesterday and has been suffering lots with constipation, and what seemed like colic ??, so took him to the docs and they gave us some lactulose and since yesterday he does seem a little better, not screaming so much when we feed him, so hopefully it was just the bunged up bottom  that was causing it 

I was unsure it was colic, see a mothers instinct , ....God never thought I would say or write that , you will be saying it soon, it just comes so naturally 

Hope you don't have to wait much longer, you must be on eggshells just waiting for the call to say it is all starting 

Thinking of you, and knowing what you are feeling now, and also know what you will be feeling like when the day comes and your son is here, its better then words can say  

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

We had Charlie's Christening on Sunday, it was a wonderful day, with special friends and family with us  

The vicar married us and he was so pleased to be christening Charlie, it was a very personal service  

A day to treasure for ever  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## kate28

congrats on the christening
lovely pic's looks like an amazing day for all

Kate


----------



## LizzyB

Beautiful pictures Jo......so pleased you all had such a special day.

Gorgeous cake too......and scrummy Charlie 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo once again some fab pictures of you beautiful boy and family it looks a fantastic day
L x


----------



## mazv

Beautiful pics Jo. Looks like you all had a fantastic day. Charlie is getting so big now!

Hope you are all well
Love
Maz x


----------



## CarolynB

Oh Jo

Just checked this thread for your news. Tears in my eyes looking at your beautiful Christening Day. What an absolutely wonderful day for you all. Charlie looks so scrummy in his little outfit. And you and Paul look so very very happy & proud. This is just how it should be. So happy for you all.

And very soon he will be officially all yours. Glad to hear that all is going well on that front so that things are all tied up. You really did get the fairy tale ending that you so deserve.

You are so right about everything. It is better than we even dare imagine. A friend text me this and I thought I'd share from Fergal Keane because it seems to sum it up -

_*'we had wanted you and waited for you, imagined you and dreamed about you and now that you are here, no dream can do justice to you'.*_

We just keep pinching ourselves that Sam is here and that we get to keep him and that my sister is doing well emotionally. We feel so privilidged and are trying to enjoy every moment as it all goes so fast.   

Fingers crossed that all will be well for the final step of the journey.
Lots of Love
Carolyn and Sam xxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Carolyn, that is so beautiful 

I will have to write that down for when the time is right 

Your Sam is so gorgeous !!!!, Dreams do come true, worth all the tears and heartache 100 times over  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## JKO73

What lovely photos!  He's gorgeous, and I love his outfit!

x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Today was the last day that we had to go to court 

Today went really well , I was so nervous on the way up, but when we got there and we saw the other couple that were there last time coming out, they told us it was fine and not to worry, so I calmed down.

Charlie woke just as we were called in, but he was as good as gold, smiling at them all, I had a few tears as the parental order was granted and when they said Charlie would be cared for and loved so much by us 

What really has taken us back is that they brought Charlie a gift, it was a lovely puzzle from ELC of a family, it was so kind and thoughtful of them, also they gave me some flowers, it was such a special day  

We then went outside and took some pictures, and one of the magistrates came out and took some of all of us  , we then went to Box Hill for a walk  

So today is the end of a long hard journey to parenthood, but we feel very luck to be where we are .

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Janis18

CONGRATULATIONS to all of you, fantastic news!
xxxxxxx


----------



## carole

Aw Jo, Paul and Charlie - so pleased to hear about your fantastic day today. It sounded lovely.  


Carole, Paul and Robert
xxxx


----------



## mazv

What a special day for you all. So pleased 

Lots of love (and huge squishy cuddles for Charlie)

Maz x


----------



## Mummytoone

ohhh thats so lovely Jo, he is all yours!!

Isnt life great!  (eventually!) 

L xx


----------



## professor waffle

Fantastic


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations, it sounds like a lovely day for you all, I didn't think the magistrates would be so thoughtful, they sound great.

I have no idea why I have tears in my eyes!! (i think i'm getting very emotional in my old age   )

Shelley xx


----------



## CarolynB

Hi Jo

Another one with tears in my eyes.

How thoughtful that they made it so special for you all.

So happy that everything went so well and you had such a wonderful 'ending'.  All the legal stuff is now behind you which must be a relief.

So happy for you all.  You made it     

Love
Carolyn and Baby Sam xxx


----------



## SueL

Jo and Paul and Charlie
Another big milestone achieved and reached for you all.  Lovely gifts to mark the parental order!
Congratulations!
Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Redsquizza30

To Jo, Paul & Charlie

Just been reading your posts.  So happy for you all  

Congratulations

Reds x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Congratulations to you all

~Dizzi~


----------



## armi

Just been reading your wonderful wonderful story for the last hour and have gone ino Kleenex overload.....DH seeing me crying on the laptop "OH YOU are on FF again....why you don't need it any more!!!...men!!!!) ...........delighte for your wonderful ending. What a fairytale. Someone should make a movie out of it!!!


----------



## LHR72

how wonderful!!! congratulations. my SIL has offered to be a surrogate for us if it comes to that, we are amazed and very humbled by her offer - so i found this when searching for advice on whether it could be done. 
have a wonderful rest of your life!


----------



## Jo

Thank you so much 

If it comes to needing her, enjoy every minute of it, its an amazing journey to share with someone so special 

I still cry over what Caroline has done for us, she has made us so happy and so complete, these ladies are remarkable and the best of the best  

I have added some pictures of Charlie that have taken recently, he is growing so fast !!


----------



## Ceri.

Aw they are gorgeous pics of lil man Jo. I cant believe he is 5 months already! Such a little treasure x


----------



## mazv

Fab new photos Jo  Can't belive how big C has grown   Hope all well 

Maz x


----------



## *Bev*

Loving the new pics!! He is super scrummy!!

Bev xx


----------



## LizzyM

Just look at how gorgeous Charlie is   He is stunning!!

I am going make sure K tracks him down and marries him!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo such cute pictures!!


----------



## Hun

Fabulous Jo - so happy for you all!


----------



## ~ Chux ~

He is absolutely adorable (like I need to tell you that right?!).

Chux xx


----------



## Jo

Well the final thing happened today  

Charlie's new birth certificate came through today  , me as mummy   Paul as daddy  

What a feeling, its the best !!! and on a day when he keeps saying mama  


To those who are going through the different stages of surrogacy, hang on in there, it is so worth it, its the best feeling ever  

Love
Mummy Jo
x x x


----------



## mazv

Fabulous news 

Can't belive your ticker though! When did Charlie get to be 6 months old  

Love to you all
Maz x


----------



## Hun

Awwww - well done guys. I don't know anyone who has had more determination and shown more strength than you both in all this - I am so glad it has been rewarded   

Hun xx


----------



## carole

Lovely news Jo and Paul


----------



## Ceri.

mazv said:


> Can't belive your ticker though! When did Charlie get to be 6 months old


OMG! 6 months?!!

Fab fab news tho Jo and Paul  Dont think i've ever seen you two without a smile on your pics!! Totally scrummy you are Charlie!


----------



## Mish3434

Fantastic news, I'm so pleased for the three of you 

Shelley x


----------



## CarolynB

Fantastic news.  So pleased for you all.

Cannot believe that Charlie is over 6 months already and saying Mama.  So cute.

Congratulations to you all.
Love
Carolyn & Baby Sam xxx


----------

